# Insight's Emerald City Knights - OOC



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

*WELCOME TO EMERALD CITY KNIGHTS!*
This thread will serve to recruit players to my effort to run the Emerald City Knights series from Green Ronin.  This series is designed for 3rd edition Mutants & Masterminds.  Emerald City Knights is released in installments (like an adventure path, if you are familiar with the term) and introduces the Emerald City setting, which is essentially a 3rd edition version of what Freedom City was to 1st and 2nd edition Mutants & Masterminds.

The first adventure is the prologue, "The Silver Storm".  Once that is completed, we will move on to the first full adventure.

*PLAYERS*
I am looking for players who can commit to completing a short adventure over a period of a few months.  Consistent role-playing is essential, as is a fundamental understanding of not only the 3rd edition Mutants & Masterminds system, but superhero gaming in general.  Those who have played any version of Mutants & Masterminds will probably be OK with a slight adjustment.

I am giving preference to players who are refugees from my recently-defunct Secret Wars game.

I'll accept up to 6 players.

*CHARACTERS*
The game will be played with 4 - 6 PL 10 characters, built using the 3rd edition Mutants & Masterminds rules.  Unless otherwise specified, the characters (and the game itself) will use the rules as published in the "Hero's Handbook"; other sources are not being used _at this time_.  I do, however, reserve the right to add resources to the game as warranted.

DO NOT BUILD PL 10 CHARACTERS... YET!

To start the initial adventure, "The Silver Storm", all of our heroes are ordinary folk.  They will be built as PL 5, with 75pp.  They are exceptional, but normal, people.  They do not have any powers.  Their abilities are capped at +5 (and really, unless there is a really strong justification for it, characters should have mostly +2s and +3s, maybe a +4 here and there).  Advantages should be limited to things "normal" people have.  Defenses should likewise be appropriate for "normal" people.

But DO NOT FEAR - your characters will not be NORMAL for long!

Once the adventure gets going, your characters will be transformed into supers!  The way this will work is that, during the course of the initial adventure, your characters will each receive 75pp to spend on whatever you want to make your character SUPER!  Then, the characters will get to roleplay figuring out what to do with their new capabilities.

So, to submit for this game, I would like to see a 75pp character that is NORMAL - without any powers or crazy advantages (per the above).  You can also submit a "Super" version of the same character, with all 150pp applied.  This is NOT required however; I would not mind players making those decisions when the time comes.  

Because the characters are being "transformed" into supers, certain character concepts may not make much sense.  The immediate example of something that may not work is an armored suit / gadgeteer character.  Certainly, a character can be transformed into a "supra-genius" that could design and build such things, but that character would be at a disadvantage until they had a chance to build their gear.  "Supernatural" characters such as wizards, witches, angels, devils, vampires, werewolves, and so forth are also nigh unworkable for this game (most of these characters would be inappropriate for tone reasons, anyway - see below).

You do NOT need to submit a lengthy back story for this game.  After all, to this point, your characters are "normal" and have probably not done anything very impressive anyway.  This is not to say that your character should not have ANY background - a paragraph is probably sufficient.

*GAME TONE*
Keep in mind that "Emerald City Knights" is a fairly "four-color" game.  There should be no anti-heroes or loners.  Characters should not be killing machines or psychopaths.  The characters, once made super, should be ones that can work together to defeat the evil that faces the city and its populace.

Good guys and bad guys are going to be fairly easy to spot.  This is not a conspiratorial game, and you should not expect plot surprises/twists to be jumping out at you from every corner.  This is a straight-forward game, but it IS a superhero game - expect interesting things to be happening!

*POSTING FREQUENCY*
My goal is to complete "The Silver Storm", the first adventure (sort of an introductory thing) within a few months. It is not an especially long adventure and is meant to get players into the greater action of this series.

To whit, I would like to get a posting frequency of 1-2 a week from each player (and myself!).  Players who vanish for some period of time will be skipped.  This is to keep the game from bogging down.

If I need to take a break for some reason - vacation, increased work load, etc - I will post a notice with an expected time to resume normal posting.

**** RECRUITMENT HAS ENDED ****

**** GAME WILL START BY JULY 1st, 2012 ****

The RG has been started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

Greyhound

James Marks never lived an ordinary life. Coming from a poor family in a      bad part of the town, it was only a question of time before he was      convicted for gang-related crimes.
But he was lucky. The man, Jonathan, who beat him and the others as they  tried to     mug him sensed in his moves not only potential for  greatness, but  also    that he was holding back, trying not to  permanently hurt an  innocent    man.
As a martial arts instructor in a local dojo, he offered him training      and shelter. James was soon good in many styles, but excelled in the      Phillipinian stick-fighting art Escrima. Jonathan finally offered him  a job as junior instructor.

[sblock=67PP Sheet]
STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 5
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 3
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS

ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 1, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Cellphone, Commlink, GPS) 3
 Protective Gear (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 6 (+8), Close  Combat: Batons    5 (+10) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5  (+5),   Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +4
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2

DEFENSE
DODGE 4 FORTITUDE 5
PARRY 5 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 5 *Without Protective Gear

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Power Loss: It is nearly impossible to disarm James, but it does happen.
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 6 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 0 PP = 67 PP 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Current Power-Up]
STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING 5 (8)
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 3
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 4, Enhanced Fighting 3 • 10 points

Super-Speed:
Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 2 • 2 points
Super Movement: Quickness 4, Speed 6 • 10 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 5 (persistent) • 1 point

Enhanced Fortitude 2 & Will 2 • 4 points


ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 1, _Improved Initiative 2_, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Cellphone, Commlink, GPS) 3
 Protective Gear (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 6 (+8), Close  Combat:  Batons  8(+13) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5  (+5),    Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +14
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2

DEFENSE
DODGE 8 FORTITUDE 7
PARRY 8 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 7 *Without Protective Gear

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Power Loss: It is nearly impossible to disarm James, but it does happen.
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 6 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 27 PP = 94 PP 
[/sblock]

[sblock=150 PP Superhero]






STRENGTH 2
AGILITY 4
FIGHTING (5) 10
AWARENESS 1
STAMINA 3
DEXTERITY 3
INTELLECT 0
PRESENCE 0


POWERS
Fast Attack: Damage 1, Strength-based, Multiattack and Penetrating on 5 Damage • 11 points
• Damage 1, Strength-based, Burst Area and Selective on 5 Damage • 1 point

Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 11, Enhanced Parry 5, Enhanced Fighting 5 • 26 points

Super-Speed:
Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 3 • 3 points
Super Movement: Quickness 10, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 25 points
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point
 
Run On Water: Movement 1 (Water Walking), Limited to While Moving • 1 point

Run Through Walls: Movement 1 (Permeate 1), Limited to While Moving • 1 points

Run Up Walls: Movement 2 (Wall-crawling 2), Limited to While Moving • 2 points
 
Clubs: Strength based damage 2 • 2 points

ADVANTAGES
Agile Feint, Equipment 1, _Improved  Initiative 3_, Instant Up, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Uncanny  Dodge

EQUIPMENT (5 total)
Utility (Cellphone, Commlink, GPS) 3
 Armored Costume (Protection 2) 2

SKILLS
Acrobatics 4 (+8), Athletics 6 (+8), Close  Combat: Batons    5 (+15) Intimidate 8 (+8), Expertise: (Martial Arts) 5  (+5),   Perception  8 (+9)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
DODGE 15 FORTITUDE 10
PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5/3*
WILL 10 *Without Costume

COMPLICATIONS
Identity: James 'Jim' Marks
Motivation: Justice
Power Loss: It is nearly impossible to disarm James, but it does happen.
Reputation: Using to much violence against 'normal' criminals

Power Point Summary: Abilities 36 PP + Defense 16 PP + Skills 18 PP + Advantages 7 PP + Powers 73 PP = 150 PP 
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2012)

WD - 

It looks all right.  2 things -

1.  Is he a cop or in the military or something?  Otherwise, his skills and advantages are seriously out of place for a "normal" person.

2.  That initiative bonus looks pretty high for someone who isn't a superhero.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

Insight said:


> WD -
> 
> It looks all right.  2 things -
> 
> ...



His background has him as a martial arts instructor. Initiative is just wrong, I forgot to subtract the bonus he got from Improved initiative advantage, which I bought as an enhanced trait.


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm.  I'm a little disappointed in not seeing more interest for this.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

William Elzmyr, born with a silver spoon in his mouth.  Athletic, smart, good looking, he had everything.  Captain of the football team, honour roll student, even dating the prom queen... Until the accident.
Will was a party boy, and by his senior year, his parties tended to include the latest designer drugs. It was after one such party, when he and some friends were out joyriding, that he crashed his car, killing his girlfriend and one of his friends.  His family's standing and wealth managed to keep him out of jail, but by the time he got out of intensive care, he was determined to turn over a new leaf, and find some way to redeem himself.


There are lots of different powers I'd like to play, but I decided to make Will just a straight up 'person' for now, and worry about powers later, seems more fitting that way.  I can alter the background if its a little too dark for your 4-color game, but I don't think it's too bad.

[sblock=Will]
William Elzmyr - PL5 (75PP)

Abilities: (30 pp) 
STR	1 (2 pp) 
STA	2 (4 pp)
DEX	2 (4 pp) 
AGI	2 (4 pp)
FGT	1 (2 pp)
INT	3 (6 pp)
AWE	2 (4 pp)
PRE	2 (4 pp)

Offenses: 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi)
Melee Attack: +1 (1 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +2 (2 dex)

Defenses: (10pp)
Dodge: 4 (2 base + 2 agi)
Parry: 3 (2 base + 1 fgt)
Toughness: 2 (2 sta)
Fort: 4 (3 base + 1 sta)
Will: 5 (3 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (50 ranks= 25pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics(+10/9), Insight(+10/8), Perception(+10/8), Persuassion(+12/10), Technology(+5/2)
Expertise: Business, Current Events, History, Law, Music, Philosophy, Politics, Psychiatry, Science, Sociology (+4/1)

Advantages: (10pp)
Attractive, Benefit: Wealth 2, Connected, Equipment 2, Interpose, Leadership, Luck 2, 

Complications: 
Motivation: Redemption - Will was handed everything and messed up big, and now he wants to redeem himself.
Addiction - Will is a recovering Drug addict.
Guilt - Will is still feeling the guilt of his accident.
Responsibility.

COST:  30 Abilities + 25 Skills + 10 Advantages + 10 Defenses = 75/75[/sblock]

I may drop some of his Expertise's for other stuff later, but it's good for now.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

Perhaps try adding *Recruiting* tag to the title to try drawing people in?


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Perhaps try adding *Recruiting* tag to the title to try drawing people in?




Good idea!

Done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

Just a note, my "Greyhound" will be as much a psychopath and a loner as the JLA Batman.


----------



## BBs (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm interested in joining please.  Thinking of a shapeshifter tanky like guy for powers if that's okay with everyone. I'll get to making the 75 point normal person asap.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 9, 2012)

I would have been interested, but I do not have any experience playing Mutants & Masterminds specifically. And more importantly, as I just quit a bunch of games, including my own (which Walking Dad was in), I do not think it would be looked upon very favourably by others if I started joining a bunch more (though I would bear their ill will to be in a Kingmaker game; I really want to play in one of those). Otherwise, looks like an interesting game. I hope you can find enough players for it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2012)

Interested. Sorry I missed this before. I am not online much until next week. BUT I happened to bring my M&M book here, so I cah do a character immediately.


----------



## BBs (Jun 9, 2012)

All right, done my 75 point character, take a look.

John Sears was born a poor boy from a poor family to spare his life from this monstrosity ... he took up acting. When his life became successful he did his very best to play all the good parts. Although he loves his work and the attention, sometimes he has to hide from the populace to catch a break. Despite his looks he is not really rich since he donates most of the money he makes to make the world a better place.

[sblock=John Sears]

John Sears

Abilities: (28 pp) 
-STR  2 
-STA  2
-DEX  0 
-AGI   2
-FGT  2
-INT   0
-AWE  3
-PRE   3

Offenses: 
-Initiative: +2 (2 AGI)
-Melee Attack: +2 (2 FGT)
-Ranged Attack: +0 (0 DEX)

Defenses: (7pp)
-Dodge: 4 (2 ranks + 2 AGI)
-Parry: 4 (2 ranks + 2 FGT)
-Toughness: 2 (2 STA)
-Fort: 2 (2 STA)
-Will: 6 (3 ranks + 3 AWE)

Skills: (66 ranks= 32pp)
-Acrobatics 8(6 ranks + 2 AGI)
-Athletics 7(6 ranks + 1 STR)
-Deception 11(8 ranks + 3 PRE *+5 if Attractive kicks in*)
-Insight 11(8 ranks + 3 AWE)
-Perception 11(8 ranks + 3 AWE)
-Persuassion 11(8 ranks + 3 PRE *+5 if Attractive kicks in*)
-Sleight of Hand 6(6 ranks)
-Stealth 10(8 ranks + 2 AGI)
-Vehicles 6(6 ranks)

Advantages: (8pp)
-Attractive x2
-Assessment
-Fascinate x2 (Acting: Deception, Persuasion)
-Hide-in-plain-sight
-Jack-of-all-trades
-Taunt

Complications: 
-Thrills: John just loves being a hero for fun and games.
-Recognition: John also loves reputation, fame, and to be an idol for the kids.
-Fame: Whenever John is in public, he is hounded down by the media, paparazzi, and fans for his acting career
-Obsession: John is obsessed with making the world a better place.

COST: 28 Abilities + 32 Skills + 8 Advantages + 7 Defenses = 75

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 9, 2012)

Not that I can play, but I was wondering if I have gotten character creation for M&M figured out:

[sblock=Martin Morrow]Currently working as a low-level analyst, Martin Morrow has never had a particular easy time excelling at his jobs. So every couple of years he picks up and moves on to something new, in the hopes that things will turn around. About the only consistent thing he does is light workouts at the gym. Though an intelligent man, Martin has also been prone to crises of self-confidence, and so he consistently undersells himself. In fact, though he is not deceptive by nature, the one thing Martin tends to lie about is his abilities, mostly to himself. But underneath it all, what he does not realize is that when he does not psych himself out (which he always does), is that he can perform under almost any circumstances. And that may yet become his salvation.

Martin Morrow, PL 5 (75 PP)

Abilities: 8 PP
STR 1 
STA 1
DEX 0
AGI 0
FGT 1
INT 3
AWE -1
PRE -1

Offenses
Initiative +0 (0 AGI)
Melee Attack +1 (1 FGT)
Ranged Attack +0 (0 DEX)

Defenses: 9 PP
Dodge 2 (2 Base + 0 AGI)
Parry 3 (2 Base + 1 FGT)
Toughness 1 (1 STA)
Fortitude 5 (4 Base + 1 STA)
Will 0 (1 Base - 1 AWE)

Skills: 29 PP
Athletics +3/2, Deception +1/2, Insight +2/3, Investigation +8/5, Perception +2/3, Stealth +2/2, Technology +8/5, Treatment +6/3, Vehicles +1/1
Expertise [Business +5/2, Carpentry +5/2, Cooking +5/2, Current Events +8/5, History +8/5, Journalism +5/2, Philosophy +6/3, Politics +6/3, Popular Culture +8/5, Science +6/3]

Advantages: 29 PP
Assessment, Contacts, Inventor, Jack-of-All Trades, Luck 2, Second Chance 2 [Madness, Mind Control], Skill Mastery 19 (Every Skill With Ranks), Ultimate Effort, Well Informed

Complications:
Responsiblity - Having always felt that he could not measure up to others, super powers would leave him feeling that he no longer had any excuses: that we must do what only he can.
Power Loss - Being super powered has not made Martin immune to crises of confidence: if he falls into a funk, so too do his powers wane.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 10, 2012)

I am interested in playing. I've played quite a bit of M&M on the ATT boards under the username CaptainChaos. I'll post a character later. The last time I was in this adventure, we never finished the 1st scene.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Graybeard, nice to see you


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2012)

So I've had a few days to think about it and I have an alternative I think would be more fun.  I realized there's something I've always wanted to play that this might give me a chance at...  A Super-Gamer.  
A Smart, Smart-assed, semi-successful, impulsive/cocky Pro Gamer turned super hero.

So, char concept #2 - I'd prefer to play this one unless you have a problem with it.

[sblock=JC]
JC - PL 5 (75PP)

Abilities:  24pp
STR	0 
STA	2 (4pp)
DEX	1 (2pp)
AGI	2 (4pp)
FGT	1 (2pp)
INT	4 (8pp) 
AWE	2 (4pp)
PRE	0

Offenses: 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi)
Melee Attack: +1 (1 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +1 (1 dex)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: (8 pp)
Dodge:  +3 (1 base + 2 agi)
Parry: +2 (1 base + 1 fgt)
Toughness: +2 (2 sta)
Fort +4 (2 base + 2 sta)
Will +6 (4 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (64 ranks= 32pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics (+5/5), Deception(+12/12), Insight(+12/10), Investigation(+10/6), Perception(+12/10), Technology(+8/4), Expertise: Eclectic Knowledge (+10/6), Expertise: Gaming (+12/8)

Advantages: 8 pp
Fearless*See Complications*, Luck 2, Skill Mastery: Deception, Taunt, 
Benefit: Wealth 1 (Tournament winnings), Status 1 (Pro gamer)
Benefit: Eclectic Knowledge *JC does a lot of studying and reading and has gathered a lot of trival pieces of information on a wide array of subjects: Make in place of expertise checks, but ONLY to know things, not do things* (I wanted him to be a sort of know-it-all/auto-didact, but the only ways I could think of were Jack of All Trades/Eidetic Memory, but I think this works better.)

Powers: 
Feature: Special Effect (Music) (1pp) - There always tends to be a fitting song on whenever something important/interesting is happening in JC's life.
**I know we're not supposed to have powers yet, but I figured this made more sense as a feature than a benefit.. 'sokay?**

Complications: *Required 2*
Motivation: The Challenge - JC is always looking for the next challenging thing to conquer.
Arachnaphobic - JC is fairly jaded, and not much tends to phase him.. except spiders.. *shudder*


COST:  24 Abilities + 32 Skills + 8 Advantages + 1 Powers + 8 Defenses = 73/75
[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 11, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi Graybeard, nice to see you



Thanks. I browse these boards often but don't post much anymore.


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Everything looks good so far, gentlemen.  I don't have any specific feedback for anyone.  I'll let you know if something comes up.

Recruitment is still open, and I am looking for around 6 players, give or take.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is my initial 75pp build. I may make a few tweaks to it before the game starts.

[sblock=Kyle]

Kyle Ellinger - PL 5  68pp of 75pp spent

Strength 2, Stamina 2, Agility 3, Dexterity 3, Fighting 0, Intellect 2, Awareness 1, Presence 0

Advantages
Defensive Roll, Equipment 3, Great Endurance, Improved Aim, Jack-of-all-trades, Languages 1, 

Skills
Athletics 8 (+10), Close Combat: Unarmed 2 (+2), Expertise: Current Events 2 (+4), Expertise: History 8 (+10), Expertise: Popular Culture 4 (+6), Insight 2 (+3), Intimidation 4 (+4), Investigation 4 (+6), Perception 6 (+7), Persuasion 4 (+4), Ranged Combat: Throw 4 (+7), Technology 2 (+4)

Equipment
Car, Cell Phone (Smartphone), Computer, Flashlight, GPS Receiver, Multi-tool, Toolkit (Basic)

Offense
Initiative +3
Grab, +0 (DC Spec 12)
Throw, +7 (DC 17)
Unarmed, +2 (DC 17)

Complications


Languages
Native Language, Spanish

Defense
Dodge 4, Parry 4, Fortitude 4, Toughness 3, Will 3

Power Points
Abilities 26 + Powers 0 + Advantages 8 + Skills 25 (50 ranks) + Defenses 9 = 68

Complications
Work- Kyle works as a pizza delivery person whenever he can. Since he is a college student and an athlete, he struggles to balance all the demands on his time.

Relationship- Kyle has a steady girlfriend that attends a nearby college. 

Athlete- Kyle is one of the star pitchers on his college baseball team. He dreams of being drafted by a major league team.


Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Mutants & Masterminds, Third Edition is ©2010-2011 Green Ronin Publishing, LLC. All rights reserved.

Background:

Kyle grew up in a small town in the midwest. His father is a salesman at a local car dealership, his mother works at a flower shop, his sister is a student at the same college as his girlfriend, and his younger brother is a senior in high school. 

Kyle has always been a good athlete, participating in a variety of sports while growing up including tennis, basketball, baseball, football, and track. His father would take the family to baseball games whenever he could. Sometimes it was a major league game, sometimes a minor league game, and even local college games. Kyle's father always taught his children to play fair in everything they do.

Even though Kyle has played many different sports, some better than others, he found he was best at playing baseball. He played primarily in the outfield in middle and high school. It wasn't until his senior year of high school that he tried pitching. His team was playing for a chance to get into the championship game and their pitcher got injured. Kyle volunteered to try it since there was no other pitchers available. To everyone's surprise, he pitched well. His team lost the game but the coach encouraged Kyle to continue to pitch as often as he could to improve his natural ability.

During the summer months, Kyle played for a local team sponsored by the town's Elks lodge. His pitching ability improved enough to earn him a spot on the pitching rotation for his college team.

Even though Kyle is an excellent baseball player and would jump at the chance to play for a major league team, he is realistic enough to know that his chances of that are slim. As such, he made sure his academic scores were very good throughout high school and college. 

Kyle first became interested in history when his father would talk about the history of baseball. His father even took the family on a trip to the Baseball Hall of Fame. Kyle was fascinated by the old time players, their lives, and the parks they played in. From there, his interest in other areas of history grew as he learned how the history of baseball was interrelated to the history of the towns and cities where it was played. He started watching the History Channel on television, visiting historic battlefields, reading countless history books, and just talking to people and asking them questions about their lives. 

Kyle was a junior in college when he met his current girlfriend. He had recently broken up with his high school sweetheart and went to visit his sister who was attending a nearby school. The two of them went  out to dinner and just sat and talked about all sorts of things. When Kyle walked his sister back to her dorm, he met his sister's roommate Melissa. She was a sophomore like his sister. Kyle's sister introduced him to her. A couple of days later, Kyle's sister called him to tell him that her roommate thought he was cute and a nice guy. The following week, Kyle and Melissa went on a double date with his sister and her boyfriend. Kyle and Melissa soon started dating seriously. Now, Kyle is just about to graduate and is considering asking Melissa to marry him.  

For now, he pays the bills by delivering pizzas and tutoring other students when he isn't busy with school or baseball.  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2012)

Insight said:


> Everything looks good so far, gentlemen.  I don't have any specific feedback for anyone.  I'll let you know if something comes up.
> 
> Recruitment is still open, and I am looking for around 6 players, give or take.




So does that mean no problem with my Eclectic knowledge or the music feature? or just that you haven't had a chance to go through it yet?


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Jemal said:


> So does that mean no problem with my Eclectic knowledge or the music feature? or just that you haven't had a chance to go through it yet?




They are both fine.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2012)

What characters have already been approved? 
My connection here is terrible and intermittant, so checking the back pages is very painful.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2012)

Walkingdad: James marks, martial arts instructor.
Jemal: JC, pro gamer
Bbs: John Sears, poor kid turned actor
graybeard: Kyle Ellinger, college athlete.
Shayuri:


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd like to sign up. Though my knowledge is a zero at the moment about the system the whole start out normal and become a hero at the end sounds like my kind of game.

I'm going to get the pdf (as the hard copies are out of stock) and will have something up by WED.

I have a question till then. Do we need to as a group decide who will play what arch-type of hero?

HM (hero in training)


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I'd like to sign up. Though my knowledge is a zero at the moment about the system the whole start out normal and become a hero at the end sounds like my kind of game.
> 
> I'm going to get the pdf (as the hard copies are out of stock) and will have something up by WED.
> 
> ...




The players need not coordinate which sort of heroes they want to become (IOW, what powers they will get).  It would probably be for the best, however, if the group has some diversity - having 5 characters with x-ray vision would be a little strange, to say the least.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

well I'm fairly open for what power(s) JC gets - I have plenty of super-hero ideas.

Leading one right now though, is TK superman.  Telekinesis, but almost never uses it AS TK (Saving that as his 'ace in the hole'), rather using TK to duplicate Superman powers: Strength, Flight, Invulnerability(Kinetic Force Field).


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

I am going to end recruiting this Friday, June 15th.  I believe we have enough interested players and I don't want this to drag on any longer than necessary.

If you have indicated interest, but have not yet created a 75pp character, please do so as soon as possible.  Anyone who has indicated interest by Friday will still be able to submit a character.

By next Wednesday, June 20th, I would like to have all of the 75pp characters finalized and we will start the IC that day.  Characters that are not completed and submitted to the RG will not be able to participate until finalized.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I'd like to sign up. Though my knowledge is a zero at the moment about the system the whole start out normal and become a hero at the end sounds like my kind of game.
> 
> I'm going to get the pdf (as the hard copies are out of stock) and will have something up by WED.
> 
> ...



Hey,  @HolyMan  , you can use the SRD until you get the book:

Super Hero SRD

The only changes are:

Hero Points renamed to Victory Points
Power Points renamed to Character Points


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Power Points renamed to Power Points




quite.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

Jemal said:


> quite.



Sorry, corrected my post.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey WD, can't believe HM Missed that, considering its advertised on his favorite PRD.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, corrected my post.




I just thought it was amusing, so I pointed it out.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2012)

So upon rechecking the characters I note that none are female yet.  So I'm going to rework JC into Jacie.  I think the cocky, smart, bad-ass pro gamer Chick is more entertaining than the dude version.  
Will post the minor changes soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine's female!

Jemal, I am not sure what you mean by 'pro gamer.' What is that, exactly?

As for me, I'm doing up my 75pp sheet...looking at someone who's innate potential is being smothered by the cold realities of the job market. Perhaps an accountant or an admin assistant. Someone who is at once pedestrian, but longing to be more.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

It doesn't hurt to have 2 female characters!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's what I have for a character so far...

[sblock=Marcus]
Marcus

STRENGTH 0 (0pts)
AGILITY 2 (4pts)
FIGHTING 0 (0pts)
AWARENESS 2 (4pts)
STAMINA 2 (4pts)
DEXTERITY 3 (6pts)
INTELLECT 1 (2pts)
PRESENCE 4 (8pts)

Total: 28pts

*POWERS *- none

*ADVANTAGES*
Defensive Attack, Improvised Weapon, Equipment x4, Benefit: Wealth x1, Well Informed, Connected, Contacts, Defensive Roll x2, Eidetic Memory, Fascinateersausion x1,

*EQUIPMENT* 
-STATELY MANOR
Size: Huge Toughness: 10 Features: Communications, Computer, Concealed, Dock, Garage, Gym, Hangar, Infirmary, Laboratory, Library, Living Space, Power System, Security System, Workshop • 19 points; 
- Cell Phone

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics 1 (+3)
Athletics 1 (+1)
Close Combat 0 (+0)
Deception 2 (+6)
Expertise:Current Event 4 (+5)
Expertiseop culture 4 (+5)
Insight 2 (+4)
Intimidation 0 (+4)
Investigation 2 (+3)
Perception 1 (+3)
Persuasion 4 (+8)
Ranged Combat 0 (+3)
Sleight of Hand 0 (NA)
Stealth 1 (+3)
Technology 1 (+2)
Treatment 0 (NA)
Vehicles 1 (+4)

*OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +2

DEFENSE*
DODGE 3 (+1pt) 
FORTITUDE 4 (+2pt)
PARRY 1(+1pt) 
TOUGHNESS 2 (4 with Defensive Roll)
WILL 4 (+2pts)

*COMPLICATIONS*
Identity: Marcus Holmes
Motivation: Thrill
Fame: National reknown achorman
Reponsibility: Having a full time job is taxing on Marcus's free time.

*Power Point Summary:* Abilities 28 PP + Defense 6 PP + Skills 12 PP + Advantages 14 PP + Powers 0 PP = 60 PP[/sblock]

I still have 15 pts left crazy. 

Background pending he started off an eccentric doctor turned scientist into a blockbuster actor and now I am working on the famous evening anchorman for WECN (Emerald City News).

And don't even ask me about powers that has changed just as often. 

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Mine's female!
> 
> Jemal, I am not sure what you mean by 'pro gamer.' What is that, exactly?




I take it you don't watch many Esports.   Professional gamers are people who play games for a living, going around winning tournaments, getting sponsorships, etc.  Mostly FPS, Starcraft 2, LOL, and WOW pvp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh! Hah! Okay, gotcha. Hee, I saw her skills/feats and was thinking it must be some kind of 'extreme sport' or something. She must have a lot of hobbies. 

As for powers, I realize it's early, but just to make sure I shan't be stepping on toes, I'm planning on leveraging the Illusion power as a core ability and 'theme' for some other abilities.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually funny you should mention that, as I hadn't posted the background yet, but she actually is a sports enthusiast, she became a gamer b/c she's better at it.

I was actually pondering taking special movement: Free Running(Parkour), but realized that all of my super-power concepts have movement modes which would make it useless (Speed, Flight, Teleport).

Here's the updated character sheet with background: 

[sblock=Jacie]Jacie - PL 5 (75PP)

Abilities:  24pp
STR	0 
STA	1 (2pp)
DEX	1 (2pp)
AGI	2 (4pp)
FGT	0
INT	4 (8pp) 
AWE	2 (4pp)
PRE	2 (4pp)

Offenses: 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi)
Melee Attack: +0 (0 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: (9 pp)
Dodge:  +3 (1 base + 2 agi)
Parry: +1 (1 base + 0 fgt)
Toughness: +1 (1 sta)
Fort +3 (2 base + 1 sta)
Will +7 (5 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (66 ranks= 33pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics (+5/5), Deception(+12/10), Insight(+12/10), Investigation(+10/6), Perception(+12/10), Persuassion(+10/8), Technology(+6/2), Expertise: Eclectic Knowledge (+10/6), Expertise: Gaming (+10/6)

Advantages: 8 pp
Attractive, Fearless*See Complications*, Luck 2, Taunt, Skill Mastery: Deception
Benefit: Status & Wealth 1 (Pro Gamer), *Quirk/Limitation: Jacie's status and wealth are both dependant on her attending (and doing well in) Gaming tournaments a few times a year.  Also her status is only useful with geeks and e-sports fans.* 
Benefit: Eclectic Knowledge *Jacie does a lot of studying and reading and has gathered a lot of information on a wide array of subjects: Make in place of expertise checks, but ONLY to know things, not do things* 

Powers: 
Feature: Special Effect (Music) (1pp) - There always tends to be a fitting song on whenever something important/interesting is happening in Jacie's life.

Complications: 
Motivation: The Challenge - Jacie is always looking for the next challenging thing to conquer.
Arachnaphobic - Jacie is fairly jaded, and not much tends to phase her.. except spiders.. *shudder*
Caffeine Addiction - As a Pro Gamer, Jacie practically lives off Caffeine, and doesn't do so well without it.


COST:  24 Abilities + 33 Skills + 8 Advantages + 1 Powers + 9 Defenses = 75/75
Background: 
Jacie was a highschool athlete, loving the thrill and adrenaline rush.  She wasn't bad at it, but never quite the best, either, having always been more mentally gifted than physically.  She has tried her hand at several sports - Basketball, Baseball, Hockey, Soccer, and then some more extreme sports, including Parkour, Snowboarding, Sky diving, and Base Jumping.
Her boyfriend in college introduced her to the gaming circuit, and she found that the rush of a good game was very similar, but that there was one major difference - In this, her intellect was a great advantage.
After about a year of gaming, Jacie had made it into the pro circuit, and has been playing in professional tournaments for over a year now.

The 24 year old red-head still tries to keep in shape and occasionally enjoys her less cerebral activities when she has a chance.
[/sblock]

Also every skill has a purpose related to her background/profession.  
Athletics/Acrobatics: Sports enthusiast.
Investigate:  Gamers need research to keep up to date.
Perception:  Situational Awareness is key in fast paced games.
Deception(Along with Skill mastery/Taunt Advantages): Mind games!
Insight:  Good, educated guesswork can turn a bad situation into a good one.
Persuasion: OK, this one's just me - can't bring myself to play a pretty girl without it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, two things for Insight - 
First off, I'm going to be out of town from the 19th-24th, heading way up north, not sure if my phone will get service up there, if not no posting.  I didn't think it'd be a problem b/c your original start date was July 1st, but now that you've pushed it up to the 20th (which is right after I leave), I wanted to make you aware of that.

Second, I've been going over some of my super-power concepts, and the one I'm leaning towards most heavily is the Telekinesis Superman(Er.. woman), which leads me to ask something of you.

I've been building the powers as a Dynamic array - Move object, Flight, Enhanced Strength, Force Field(Protection), etc... And I was thinking that with the depth of different things I'm using it for, it may be simpler to just use the Variable power structure and note the most common powers she uses, with the variable limiter being Telekinetic.  I figured though that I should ask you first before I continued, b/c many GMs have problems with Variable being too powerful.

In truth it would add a bit of versatility to the character and simplify the building process, but my overall power would go down b/c I wouldn't be able to afford to use full strength, protection, and flight at the same time (Which was kinda what I was going for, actually - a super who seems REALLY strong, REALLY invulnerable, REALLY fast flier, etc.. except she's playing a game, trying to make it seem like she's better than she is, b/c she cant use her TK to simulate ALL of those powers at max at the same time.

So which would you prefer?  Variable or Dynamic Array?

PS, my backup Power Idea is short-range (Combat) Teleportation with enhanced stats - Nightcrawler style combat.  Still fun, but I'd prefer the TK.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Jemal said:


> First off, I'm going to be out of town from the 19th-24th, heading way up north, not sure if my phone will get service up there, if not no posting.  I didn't think it'd be a problem b/c your original start date was July 1st, but now that you've pushed it up to the 20th (which is right after I leave), I wanted to make you aware of that.




It kinda depends on how fast the game goes.  I predict that the game will just be starting when you return.  I can't imagine you'll be missing a whole lot.



> Second, I've been going over some of my super-power concepts, and the one I'm leaning towards most heavily is the Telekinesis Superman(Er.. woman), which leads me to ask something of you.
> 
> I've been building the powers as a Dynamic array - Move object, Flight, Enhanced Strength, Force Field(Protection), etc... And I was thinking that with the depth of different things I'm using it for, it may be simpler to just use the Variable power structure and note the most common powers she uses, with the variable limiter being Telekinetic.  I figured though that I should ask you first before I continued, b/c many GMs have problems with Variable being too powerful.
> 
> ...




I'm OK with the variable array, but I'll have to re-read the 3rd ed version of that power structure.  It's been a while since I've looked at how variable works in 3rd ed.  I'll have a definitive answer for you by tomorrow.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

basically, it's 7pp/rank for 5pp that can be re-allocated as a Standard Action to any powers that fit the variable descriptor (In this case TK)

I'd plan on putting probly 9 ranks in it, giving me 45pp to allocate between powers that could be simulated with TK.
The ones I've been planning on using:
Move object(Obviously)
Move Object w/Area Effect (Lifting multiple things)
Enhanced Strength
Enhanced Stamina 
Force Field (Protection, possibly Impervious, and ability to add Immunity: Environmental Effects 
Flight


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Speaking of powers I have decided on a few things, even though I'm not sure how we get powers In Game. 

But for powers they will come from the fact that Marcus's hands not secret a sticky substance that hardens when it leaves his hands. Problem is he can't turn it off. 

*Powers:*
Wall crawling as he sticks to walls (leaves behind a trail though)
Throwing the stuff =
a) Entrapping others (need help here can't find a matching power) if they are close then they get hit while the substance is still "juicy" and then it hardens trapping hands, legs, encasing weapons, etc.
b) Blunt range attack if they are further away (say 10' or more) Thrown weapon I guess?
c) Create objects - The create power he can make things out of the stuff as he kinds of molds it like clay and let's it harden.

Later I was thinking of a change where he turns into the stuff and gains Elongation, Morphing, and such. The Sticky Blob 

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

HM - 
For Entrapping there is a 'snare' example power on page 131
For the ranged attack I'd just go with a Ranged damage effect, with a limited range.  If you want it to be strength powered you could add that too.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks - I'll look those up. 

My problem is I'm an old gamer I like books in hand. Reading pdf's is so... I don't know but I know I miss a lot of stuff as it tires out my eyes.

Anything I should do with those last 15 pts??

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks - I'll look those up.
> 
> My problem is I'm an old gamer I like books in hand. Reading pdf's is so... I don't know but I know I miss a lot of stuff as it tires out my eyes.
> 
> ...




Well, I suppose you could save them and spend them on powers, advantages, and so forth - when the time comes.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh they will carry over then? I'll save them I can't see his abilities any higher than they are now. And he has a ton of advantages and skills for a "normal" guy. 

Background pending I'm writing that he was a crime reporter for the town paper and that's where he got all the contacts and connections before making it big on tv. A lot of the skills come from that as well.

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

This applies to everyone -

You do NOT have to spend all 75pp right now.  Just build whatever "normal" character is appropriate for your concept.  You will be a 150pp super when the time comes.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2012)

Ummm... I may yet be interested... Not completely sure about what sort of powers he will have (probably physical or energy based), but I do have an idea of what his abilities would be like after being juiced up. I took out all the stuff on skill mastery from before, though it could become a part of the character later.

[sblock=Martin Morrow]Currently working as a low-level analyst, Martin Morrow has never had a particular easy time excelling at his jobs. So every couple of years he picks up and moves on to something new, in the hopes that things will turn around. Though an intelligent man, Martin has also been prone to crises of self-confidence, and so he consistently undersells himself. In fact, though he is not deceptive by nature, the one thing Martin tends to lie about is his abilities, mostly to himself.

Martin Morrow, PL 5 (55 of 75 PP)

Abilities: 8 PP
STR 1 
STA 1
DEX 0
AGI 0
FGT 1
INT 3
AWE -1
PRE -1

Offenses
Initiative +0 (0 AGI)
Melee Attack +1 (1 FGT)
Ranged Attack +0 (0 DEX)

Defenses: 9 PP
Dodge 2 (2 Base + 0 AGI)
Parry 3 (2 Base + 1 FGT)
Toughness 1 (1 STA)
Fortitude 5 (4 Base + 1 STA)
Will 0 (1 Base - 1 AWE)

Skills: 28 PP
Athletics +3/2, Deception +2/3, Insight +4/5, Investigation +8/5, Perception +2/3, Stealth +2/2, Technology +6/3, Treatment +6/3, Vehicles +1/1
Expertise [Business +5/2, Carpentry +5/2, Cooking +5/2, Current Events +8/5, History +8/5, Journalism +5/2, Philosophy +5/2, Politics +5/2, Popular Culture +8/5, Science +5/2]

Advantages: 10 PP
Assessment, Extraordinary Effort, Jack-of-All Trades, Luck 2, Second Chance 3 [Mind Blast, Mind Control, Mind Reading], Ultimate Effort, Well Informed

Complications:
Responsiblity - Having always felt that he could not measure up to others, super powers would leave him feeling that he no longer had any excuses: that we must do what only he can.
Power Loss - Being super powered has not made Martin immune to crises of confidence: if he falls into a funk, so too do his powers wane.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's my first draft. Michelle's stats are unusually high for a normal human, reflecting how she pushes herself to succeed, as well as natural talent and perhaps even some latent expression of future gifts. In her empowered form, she will focus on personal defense and mental/social abilities...relying on misdirection, deception, and the limited physical capabilities of her illusions to prevail. She is very much a 'controller' type in terms of role.

Michelle Lindberg - PL 5 (75PP)

*Abilities*: 26pp
STR 0 (0pp)
STA 2 (4pp)
DEX 1 (2pp)
AGI 1 (2pp)
FGT 0
INT 3 (6pp) 
AWE 3 (6pp)
PRE 3 (6pp)

*Offenses*: 
Initiative: +1 (1 agi)
Melee Attack: +0 (0 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +1 (1 dex)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: (5 pp)
Dodge: +2 (1 base + 1 agi)
Parry: +1 (1 base + 0 fgt)
Toughness: +2 (2 sta)
Fort +4 (2 base + 2 sta)
Will +4 (1 base + 3 awe)

*Skills*: (30 ranks) 15pp
Athletics +? (1 rank +?)
Deception +9 (6 ranks + 3 Pre)
Expertise: Finanical +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Insight +5 (2 rank + 3 Awe)
Intimidation +9 (6 ranks + 3 Pre)
Perception +6 (3 ranks + 3 awe)
Persuasion +9 (6 ranks + 3 pre)
Technology +4 (1 rank + 3 int)

*Advantages*: 4 pp
Attractive (looks great in a power suit) 1
Connected (she knows a lot of admin assistants and secretaries) 1
Languages (her mother is Japanese-american from the States, and she learned the language growing up) 1
Equipment (5 pts) 1

*Powers*: 
None!

*Complications*: 
Driven - When Michelle encounters obstacles to her goals, she doesn't give up or change course easily; the more challenging, the more obsessed she gets with overcoming it.
Center of Attention - Michelle likes to feel important, to be noticed; tends to showboat.
Motivation: Life of Comfort - Michelle desires to be wealthy and retire early and in comfort.

*COST*: 26 Abilities + 15 Skills + 4 Advantages + 0 Powers + 5 Defenses = 50/75

*Background*: 
Michelle is from a working class family in rural Canada, and her demanding work ethic is almost entirely based on her desire to escape that background and never return to it. She has an unshakable faith in herself, and an equally
relentless drive to master her full potential and capitalize on it. At her worst she is arrogant and unforgiving, often insensitive to the feelings or plight of others. At her best, she has an enormous drive to succeed, demanding no less of herself than of others and is an engine of brilliant, out-of-the-box ideas.

Unfortunately though, it has been very difficult for her to get ahead in her chosen field of finance. Hampered in part by her own overconfident recklessness, and in part by institutional resistance and opportunistic bosses, Michelle has not been able to advance nearly as far or as fast as she'd like. Currently she is the administrative assistant to a vice president in an investment bank, having moved to Emerald City in search of better prospects.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

My character is already posted on the first page. For later powers, I want super-speed.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm, only problem I see with Michelle is that those stats are.. wow.
She's one of the most Agile, intuitive, wise, persuassive women alive, tougher  than most Lumberjacks, and the smartest person in the country.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Hmm, only problem I see with Michelle is that those stats are.. wow.
> She's one of the most Agile, intuitive, wise, persuassive women alive, tougher  than most Lumberjacks, and the smartest person in the country.




I have to concur.

Remember, you do NOT have to spend all 75pp if you have a concept that does not warrant it.  Feel free to go with 60 or 50 or 40pp... whatever makes sense.

In any case, once your character becomes super, you will be ratcheted up to 150pp.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

lol...yes, you're all right. I was seduced by that whole 75pp thing...when Michelle is not anywhere near that high in terms of what her concept should make her. Plus, 3rd Ed M&M has this thing where a 4 or even 5 in a stat doesn't FEEL high, even though it really IS. 

My apologies. Revising now.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been thinking of what powers to give my character when the moment happens in game. I was thinking of an energy controller of some sort. I'm leaning towards Electricity, Cold, or Fire.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2012)

First draft of my possible post-transformation TK.  has both the DYnamic and Variable pools for comparison
(This is mostly so i can access it on my phone from work)

[sblock]Jacie - PL 10 (150 PP)

Abilities:  24pp
STR	0 *14*
STA	1 *5* (2pp)
DEX	1 (2pp)
AGI	2 (4pp)
FGT	0
INT	4 (8pp) 
AWE	2 (4pp)
PRE	2 (4pp)

Offenses: 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi)
Melee Attack: +0 (0 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: (24 pp)
Dodge:  +6 (4 base + 2 agi)
Parry: +6 (6 base + 0 fgt)
Toughness: +1(1 sta)
Fort +7 (6 base + 1 sta)
Will +10 (8 base + 2 awe)

Skills: (60 ranks= 30pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics (+5/5), Deception(+12/10), Insight(+10/8), Investigation(+7/3), Perception(+12/10), Persuassion(+10/8), Technology(+5/1), Expertise: Eclectic Knowledge (+10/6), Expertise: Gaming (+10/6)

Advantages: 8 pp
Attractive, Fearless*See Complications*,  Luck 2, Taunt, Skill Mastery: Deception
Benefit: Status & Wealth 1 (Pro Gamer) *Quirk/Limitation: Jacie's status and wealth are both dependant on her attending (and doing well in) Gaming tournaments a few times a year.  Also her status is only useful with geeks and e-sports fans.*
Benefit: Eclectic Knowledge *Jacie does a lot of studying and reading and has gathered a lot of information on a wide array of subjects: Make in place of expertise checks, but ONLY to know things, not do things* 

Powers: 
Feature: Special Effect (Music) (1pp) - There always tends to be a fitting song on whenever something important/interesting is happening in Jacie's life.

TK Array (50 point pool + 7 Alternate = 57pp)
Telekinesis(32) *Dynamic +1pp*
Move Object 10 (Area+1, Precise, Subtle) *3/rank+2=32*
Kinetic Enhancement(8+28=36) *Dynamic +2pp*
Enhanced Strength +14 *2/rank=28*
Enhanced Stamina +4 *2/rank=8*
Force Field(21+5=26) *Dynamic +2pp*
Protection 10 (Sustained+0, Impervious+1, Subtle) *2/rank+1=21*
Immunity: Environmental Effects *5*
Flight(20) *Dynamic +2pp*
Flight 9(Subtle 2) *2/rank+2=20*

*ALTERNATE:*
Variable Array [Descriptor : Telekinesis] Rank 9 *7/rank=63*
Pool: 45 pts.  Common powers: 
TK: Move Object (Precise, Subtle) *2/rank+2*
Area TK: Move Object (Area+1, Subtle) *3/rank+1*
Enhanced Strength *2/rank*
Enhanced Stamina *2/rank*
Force Field: Protection (Sustained+0, Subtle) *1/rank+1*
Impervious Forcefield: Protection (Sustained+0, Impervious+1, Subtle) *2/rank+1*
Immunity: Environmental Effects *5*
Flight (Subtle 2) *2/rank+2*



Complications: 
Motivation: The Challenge/Proving herself - Jacie is always looking for the next challenging thing to conquer.
Arachnaphobic - Jacie is fairly jaded, and not much tends to phase her.. except spiders.. *shudder*
Caffeine Addiction - As a long-time Pro Gamer, Jacie practically lives off Caffeine, and doesn't do so well without it.

COST:  24 Abilities + 30 Skills + 8 Advantages + 64 Powers + 24 Defenses = 150/150

Background: 
Jacie was a highschool athlete, loving the thrill and adrenaline rush.  She wasn't bad at it, but never quite the best, either, having always been more mentally gifted than physically.  She has tried her hand at several sports - Basketball, Baseball, Hockey, Soccer, and then some more extreme sports, including Parkour, Snowboarding, Sky diving, and Base Jumping.
Her boyfriend in college introduced her to the gaming circuit, and she found that the rush of a good game was very similar, but that there was one major difference - In this, her intellect was a great advantage.
After about a year of gaming, Jacie had made it into the pro circuit, and has been playing in professional tournaments for over a year now.

The 24 year old red-head still tries to keep in shape and occasionally enjoys her less cerebral activities when she has a chance.
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 15, 2012)

Insight said:


> This applies to everyone -
> 
> You do NOT have to spend all 75pp right now.  Just build whatever "normal" character is appropriate for your concept.  You will be a 150pp super when the time comes.




huh ... oops, hmmm, then again, mine looks good to me. Going to start on 150 pp character asap now.


----------



## Insight (Jun 16, 2012)

EVERYONE -

I have removed "Recruiting" from the thread title.  As such, recruiting is now closed.  If you have already stated an interest, but have not yet created your 75pp (or less!) character, please do so asap.

The RG has been started.  Please post your finalized "normals" there.  I will review those versions ONLY for final approval.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a note - I am finding it difficult to write a modern day background I like. 

Seems so much easier when they are kings and castles, dragons and goblins, etc. Just not so easy when it is the routine humdrum of everyday life. 

I am working on it and should have something in a couple days.

Oh anything you can tell me about the city? Is it New York like? Does it have a slums? Shipyards? What state is it in? etc.

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Just a note - I am finding it difficult to write a modern day background I like.
> 
> Seems so much easier when they are kings and castles, dragons and goblins, etc. Just not so easy when it is the routine humdrum of everyday life.
> 
> ...




It's basically Seattle.  In fact, in the background materials, it is set near Seattle.  Anything "Seattle"-y would work just fine.  

When you think about it, though, almost any sort of "medieval" background has some sort of corollary to modern times.  Change a king to a politician, a thieves' guild to the mob, a merchants' guild to a corporation, it's not all that different.  I guess the main difference between a fantasy and modern story is the lack of other races.  No elves, dwarves, dragons, etc.  Though, with supers, I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Green Arrow: Elf.

Iron Man: Basically a tall dwarf.

Savage Dragon: ...you can guess.

(^_^)


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

My goal is to go over the characters tomorrow (Saturday) while bored at work.  I'd like to have the IC started maybe tomorrow or soon thereafter.


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

All best laid plans, as they say...

Unfortunately, I cannot locate my M&M book.  I'm going to have to put the game on hold temporarily until I locate said book or acquire a new one.

Stand by for update.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

Well seems I made it back in time, sry to hear about the book.  Could you run off a pdf till then?  
I'm one of those guys who vastly prefers the real thing, but when in a pinch..

Also, I've now got two 'power set' concepts for Jacie, having swapped out the teleporter idea: 
The telekinetic superwoman, or 
The Video-game character come to life (imagine if Samus and Megaman had a kid!)

Even though I've long wanted to play the TK Superman, the other option was much simpler to stat out, and is both effective and getting more fun the longer I think about it.  Good thing I have a while to decide.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Actually, I just found my book.  It was hiding inside a backpack I haven't used for six months.

Now that the "lost book" ordeal has been resolved, I will be reviewing the characters today and start the IC thread in short order.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

I have reviewed all of the characters and they are all approved, games mechanics wise.

Please see below for any notes related to your character submission.

[sblock=James Marks - Walking Dad]Concept: Martial Arts Instructor
Point Total: 67pp
Ability Scores: 18 = 36pp
Defenses: 6 = 6pp
Skills: 36 ranks = 18pp
Advantages: 7 = 7pp
Notes: Explain the "Justice" complication.[/sblock]
[sblock=Michelle Lindberg - Shayuri]Concept: Corporate Climber
Point Total: 50pp
Ability Scores: 13 = 26pp
Defenses: 5 = 5pp
Skills: 30 ranks = 15pp
Advantages: 4 = 4pp
Notes: None, looks good.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jacie (no last name) - Jemal]Concept: Pro Gamer
Point Total: 69pp
Ability Scores: 12 = 24pp
Defenses: 8 = 8pp
Skills: 56 ranks = 28pp
Advantages: 8 = 8pp
Powers: 1 = 1pp
Notes: Needs last name.  What are some of the video games in which she competes?  They can be real-world games or one you've made up.[/sblock]
[sblock=Marcus Holmes - HolyMan]Concept: Anchorman
Point Total: 60pp
Ability Scores: 14 = 28pp
Defenses: 6 = 6pp
Skills: 24 ranks = 12pp
Advantages: 14 = 14pp
Notes: I would expect a TV Anchorman to have more Persuasion and possibly some more Expertises relating to History, Politics, Current Events, Pop Culture, or whatever.  I would expect these to be near the PL cap.  A few more skill points towards that end would probably be fine.  Also, he needs some kind of basic backstory.  I'd also like you to state which TV station he works for.  You can make up something if you want.[/sblock]
[sblock=John Sears - BBs]Concept: Actor
Point Total: 44pp
Ability Scores: 5 = 10pp
Defenses: 3 = 3pp
Skills: 46 ranks = 23pp
Advantages: 8 = 8pp
Notes: I can understand some of his high skills, but I'd like to see an explanation as to why his Perception and Stealth are so high.  Also, his Hide in Plain Sight advantage.  It makes me think that he was a burglar or jewel thief or something in his spare time.  Maybe some expansion of his background is in order.[/sblock]
[sblock= Kyle Ellinger - Graybeard]Concept: College Student and Baseball Player
Point Total: 68pp
Ability Scores: 13 = 26pp
Defenses: 9 = 9pp
Skills: 50 ranks = 25pp
Advantages: 8 = 8pp
Notes: None, looks good.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

Insight said:


> I have reviewed all of the characters and they are all approved, games mechanics wise.
> 
> Please see below for any notes related to your character submission.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Answer]Justice is just that. He is no glory-hound or doing things because it gives him a kick or anything, but because he things the had to be done and who is able to do it has a responsibility. To be honest, most/all of the complications are for his later "Hero" incarnation.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=Jacie]
Actually, I was thinking she'd legally changed her name to just "Jacie" upon becoming a pro gamer, going by just a Mononym like Sting, Madonna, Cher, Teller, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

Also, just noticed three of the characters are originally from Canada - Shayuri, BBs, and myself... Though I didn't actually put that in there, I had meant to..
Eh, interesting little Canadian sub plot?

Lol, side note - We're also the three Attractive people (All having Attractive Advantage)


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

The IC Thread is up!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Please note -

I know it's fun and exciting to start off a new game and I certainly don't want to fault anyone for their enthusiasm.

My intention was that each of you would post what your character was doing _PRIOR_ to the event and _THEN_ your character's reaction to it.

Sorry if that wasn't made clear.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

Is a general answer, like jogging enough for the prior stuff? I think James has to train regularly for his job.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Is a general answer, like jogging enough for the prior stuff? I think James has to train regularly for his job.




Yeah, that's fine.  Just post whatever the character would be doing on a Tuesday afternoon in that part of the downtown area.


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2012)

damn straight, go Canada!  



Insight said:


> [sblock=John Sears - BBs]Concept: Actor
> Point Total: 44pp
> Ability Scores: 5 = 10pp
> Defenses: 3 = 3pp
> ...




As for the perception, stealth, and hide in plain sigh stuff was because "sometimes he has to hide from the populace to catch a break." Looking out for his fans to hide and such. I thought hide in plain sight as a hide in alley ways, or synergize with disguises or something. Though I should have actually read it and noticed it said "without any need for a Deception". Thought it could synergize with the old "I'm in a trench coat in front of you telling that guy who I am is that way!" but it doesn't which just destroys my concept.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

BBs, just drop hide in plain sight, and it'll be just like you described.  Deception to go "over there!", creating A distraction to hide yourself, etc.

Insight - as far as what games she plays, I was gonna leave it open, but I'll say competitive Starcraft, league of legends, and a popular (made up for this world) FPS game "kingslayer"


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2012)

a sound plan


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Jim able to call an ambulance (or more)? Or has he connection issues or anything?


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Is Jim able to call an ambulance (or more)? Or has he connection issues or anything?




The cell signal is very spotty in the area.  Jim imagines that there's a lot of cell traffic right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Insight said:


> I have reviewed all of the characters and they are all approved, games mechanics wise.
> 
> Please see below for any notes related to your character submission.
> 
> ...




Don't know how I missed this as I was waiting for it. Sorry 



> I would expect a TV Anchorman to have more Persuasion...




I stopped at 4 because 5 was "Best in a nation." and 6 was "One of the best in the world."  Was thinking that was something to grow into.



> ...and possibly some more Expertises relating to History, Politics, Current  Events, Pop Culture, or whatever.  I would expect these to be near the  PL cap.




I did have a long, long list but thought I was getting greedy. I also thought to take Jack of all Trades to go with his Eidetic Memory. Once he does research or a story on something he would tend to recall it.

Another part of this is the background I am working on (and will have up tonight before posting in the IC). Marcus hasn't always been an anchorman it is a relatively new (maybe 1 year) job. Before he was a newspaper reporter and that's where he gets all his contacts and connections from.

Also some of the background I have written assumes there are super-heroes in Emerald City already - Is this the case? I can take out the super powered part and just make the character well known.



> I'd also like you to state which TV station he works for.  You can make up something if you want




WECN - Emerald City News  

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I stopped at 4 because 5 was "Best in a nation." and 6 was "One of the best in the world."  Was thinking that was something to grow into.




You're thinking of ability scores.  Skill ranks can be much higher than 5.  Remember to keep them within PL 5 limits, though (for now).



> I did have a long, long list but thought I was getting greedy. I also thought to take Jack of all Trades to go with his Eidetic Memory. Once he does research or a story on something he would tend to recall it.
> 
> Another part of this is the background I am working on (and will have up tonight before posting in the IC). Marcus hasn't always been an anchorman it is a relatively new (maybe 1 year) job. Before he was a newspaper reporter and that's where he gets all his contacts and connections from.
> 
> Also some of the background I have written assumes there are super-heroes in Emerald City already - Is this the case? I can take out the super powered part and just make the character well known.




Yes, super heroes are already around.  There aren't very many in Emerald City, but they are common enough in the world that your character would know about them.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok background is up (and I had to chop it in half -  ) 


Also changed skills please look over them. And here is a list of what I did.

4 pts to Persausion (+2 pp)
4 pts to Perception (+2 pp)
4 pts to Deception (+2 pp)
1 pt to Expertise: History (+.5 pp)
1 pt to Expertise: Politics (+.5 pp)
10 pts to Investigation (+5 pp) - I think this is going to be the bread and butter of this character.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, this is going to be amusing.  Every time someone says Jim I go "huh me what?"


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Try not to metagame this too much but...

Shayuri (Michelle) just found the source of your super powers.  Basically, any of you that get close enough to that REDSHIFT ENERGIES van will pass out and then gain your powers in short order.

IMPORTANT: You do NOT have to gain your powers all at once!  If you'd like to work up to your full complement of powers, that would be great.  We can have them increment as the prelude continues.

You will NOT necessarily get CONTROL of your powers right away!  Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2012)

Woo! First to post with powers!

*holds up fingers in a 'V'*

...

*reads descriptions of the other people around the van*

Thus dawns the age of the Super-Emo.

Michelle, for her part, is also asian in appearance; half-asian really, but she takes after her mom. Mid-20's or therabouts. Dressed in navy blue blazer over a much lighter shade of blue blouse, with a modest grey skirt; she looks like she could be on lunch from an office setting, or perhaps on her way to an appointment or something.

It's all ruined NOW, of course. Hair too. Nails. What a nightmare.


----------



## BBs (Jun 30, 2012)

Insight said:


> IMPORTANT: You do NOT have to gain your powers all at once!  If you'd like to work up to your full complement of powers, that would be great.  We can have them increment as the prelude continues.
> 
> You will NOT necessarily get CONTROL of your powers right away!  Caveat Emptor!




Cool I'm down with that


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

Note that Jim was the first to investigate the vans... after checking for life sign (no answer for this yet), I intended him to check the van out. Will not change the plan because of meta-info.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

Jacie won't exactly be too worried about investigating some van until she's sure 'maybe Dave' is ok.  Not sure how long it'll take her to get a first aid kit/supplies and get back, but she is hurrying, knows kinda what to look for/gather (Perception/Expertise), and is fairly quick moving/maneuverable (Athletics/acrobatics).


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Note that Jim was the first to investigate the vans... after checking for life sign (no answer for this yet), I intended him to check the van out. Will not change the plan because of meta-info.




I didn't think that Jim got all that close to the van.  Michelle was _right next to_ the van when she passed out.  Your character has to be in _direct proximity_ to the van for... things to happen.

If I am misremembering the events, then we'll retcon slightly and say Jim passes out as well.


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2012)

How many people are knocked out around the van? There's Walking Dad (James), and Shayuri (Michelle). I think I'm going for third trying to save them ... heheee, crap.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Jacie won't be able to bring herself to investigate that strangeness till 'maybe Dave' is stable..
However I do know how she's going to justify getting herself and some others over there even after the bizarre 'watching three people approach and drop unconscious' fiasco... You'd assume after that people would start steering clear, but oh no.. she's got a plan.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, everyone is now unconscious... assuming Kyle follows Jacie over to the van.

This means that everyone needs to decide about their powers.  As stated previously in this thread, your characters gain their powers as a result of contact with the "strange energy" coming from the van.

BUT... this does not mean that all of your character's powers appear at once.  You can choose to have the powers appear incrementally, either by rank or by number of powers.  For example, you might only acquire Flight now and then Blast and Quickness appear later on.  Or you might have Flight 2 now and will eventually have Flight 5.  It's completely up to the players to decide what powers the characters receive and how "powerful" they are when they wake up.

I will tell you that your characters will NOT have complete control of their powers right away.  Therefore, it behooves the players to let the characters have an incremental power acquisition.  That will allow the characters to "learn" to deal with their new powers as they come along.  

You will see the results of the opposite - too much power, too soon - in short order...

SO -

I would like each of you to post here what powers and other abilities your character immediately receives.  When this is done, I'll post what extra headaches you'll need to deal with in the short term.

You will be at 150pp by the end of this Prelude, so plan to have all that mapped out by then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

POWERS
Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 4, Enhanced Fighting 2 • 8 points

Super-Speed:
Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 2 • 2 points
Super Movement (10 PP dynamic array): 
• Quickness 10 • 11 points
• Speed 10 • 2 point
• Super Recovery: Regeneration 5 (persistent) • 2 point

Quickness & speed will not be active at first and he is "locked" in Regeneration mode


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2012)

Michelle's powers are based on mental control of light, and a minor telekinetic faculty (also based on control of electromagnetic forces). The illusion power is linked to a light-bringing ability and a darkness ability, to reflect that if she creates an illusory flashlight, it can create an actual beam of light. If she makes the image of a cloud of smoke, it does hide those within it. Those two features are discretionary though, and may or may not be part of any given illusion she makes. The audio portion of the illusion is actually based on a telekinetically-induced vibration in the air...in the beginning, her illusions will be chaotic and uncontrollable and difficult to form coherently. As she practices she'll start to understand how to pull those mental strings to make what she wants.

In the future, I'll be adding the Radius to her vision, as she learns to detect light and 'see' via her power rather than depending solely on her eyes. She'll gain a personal invisibility power, and I'll add some protection and Agility to her telekinetic abilities. I want her to be able to take a hit, but her first defense will always be concealment and misdirection...so she's not as tough as other heroes of this PL. I'll be expanding her vision and illusions into infrared spectrums as well later. And giving her a visual dazzle as an AP from her illusion pool, and perhaps a laser-beam type attack as well...for those time when fooling people and blinding them don't get the job done. 

I mean to give her a weak ranged TK effect as well, for use with her illusions, to give them the appearance of being able to manipulate objects in the environment. They still won't be solid of course, but as long as no one comes over to broslap one, they could very easily seem that way.

*Immediate*:
Photokinetic Images, 23pp
- Illusion 5 (Normal Vision/Hearing) 3pp/rank, linked to:
- Environment 1 (Light: bright) 2pp/rank, also linked to:
- Concealment 2 (Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 3pp/rank

Telekinetic Augmentation, 7pp
- Enhanced Trait: Str 3
- AP - Speed 1, Leaping 1, Safe Fall, Wall-Crawling


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> *Immediate*:
> Photokinetic Images, 23pp
> - Illusion 5 (Normal Vision/Hearing) 3pp/rank, linked to:
> - Environment 1 (Light: bright) 2pp/rank, also linked to:
> - Concealment 2 (Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 3pp/rank



For the time being, when Michelle uses her illusion power, roll a d20 (use the EN World die roller for this).  On a result of 1, Michelle becomes _fatigued_ and the power does not work.  On a result of 2-9, the power does not work or works in some unintended way.  On a result of 10-19, the power works as Michelle intended.  A d20 result of 20 grants Michelle a Hero Point that can be used at any other time within the same combat encounter.


> Telekinetic Augmentation, 7pp
> - Enhanced Trait: Str 3
> - AP - Speed 1, Leaping 1, Safe Fall, Wall-Crawling



When Michelle uses enhanced strength or one of the aforementioned movement modes, roll a d20.  On a result of 1, it does not work and Michelle is _fatigued_.  On a result of 2-9, it does not work, or works in some unintended manner.  On a result of 10-19, the power works normally.  On a result of 20, the power works as intended and Michelle is granted a Hero Point that must be used during the current encounter.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> POWERS
> Fast Martial Arts: Enhanced Dodge 4, Enhanced Fighting 2 • 8 points



When Jim attacks someone, a d20 result of 1 causes Jim to become _fatigued_.  A d20 result of 20 grants Jim a Hero Point that can be used at any other time within the same combat encounter.


> Super-Speed:
> Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 2 • 2 points



No real effects for this.


> Super Movement (10 PP dynamic array):
> • Quickness 10 • 11 points
> • Speed 10 • 2 point



Each time Jim moves faster than normal, roll a d20 (use the EN World die roller).  On a result of 1, Jim moves normally and is _fatigued_.  On a result of 2-9, Jim moves normally.  On a result of 10-19, Jim moves as intended.  On a result of 20, Jim moves as intended and gets a Hero Point that can be spent at any other point in the same encounter.


> • Super Recovery: Regeneration 5 (persistent) • 2 point



No changes here.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

ALSO -

I would really like to see some creative descriptions and roleplaying of the "discovery" of the characters' new powers!

Hero Points will be awarded accordingly!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

still pondering what to get immediately, will post soon.

I do have something to run by you though, couple questions: 
I'm planning a powerset that's Removable, but isn't devices she's constructed or anything.
Her power basically lets her summon/form the devices for use with a bit of effort, and while they're NOT formed, her 'power' is stored in a removable necklace.  I eventually plan (Assuming the campaign goes for a while) on using further gained pp to remove the 'removable' flaws on them as she realizes the whole 'the power comes from within you' shtick.  (Possibly after a couple times when she uses hero points to summon her power after loosing a device)
Here's the description for it I have: 
*Jacie can now summon her 'True Self' to the surface, Combing her Inner Gamer with her Athletic Desires.  She creates from her mind a super-powered suit (Complete with helmet, boots, and power glove) to channel her power through.  When she is not 'transformed', the power is 'stored' in the form of a pendant she wears around her neck - A silver D-pad.*

Second note on the subject of removable - a question came up in a M&M 3e thread I'm GMing that I have to ask your opinion on.  Since she's going to have so many 'devices', it's kinda important.
Do you run the "-1 per 5" of removable as 1 for each FULL 5 points or for parts in between?  EX: would 7 removable cost 6 pp or 5 pp?
I've always used the former for both playing and GMing, but it was pointed out to me that the example in the book supports the latter.


----------



## BBs (Jul 2, 2012)

Well got the idea of John being a shapeshifting hard hitting tank. Someone who can dish a beating, and take it, with the uniqueness of being deceptive with shapeshifting powers. So far have these as powers if allowed.

Shapeshift limited to normal sized humanoid (between 4 and 6 feet tall) and colour - Rank 1 (+2 to Deception, +2 to Persuasion, +6 to Stealth) = 8 pp
Paragon Body (Enhanced Traits) - 3 STR = 6 pp, 3 STA + Impervious = 9 pp, 2 FGT = 4 pp
Immunity: Aging = 1 pp
Leaping Rank 1 = 1 pp
Power Lifting Rank 1 = 1 pp

total so far = 30


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2012)

Question:
Can we use a HP to re-roll the "power activation" roll?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

Insight said:


> Well, everyone is now unconscious... assuming Kyle follows Jacie over to the van.
> 
> This means that everyone needs to decide about their powers.  As stated previously in this thread, your characters gain their powers as a result of contact with the "strange energy" coming from the van.
> 
> ...




Have to head out the door in 20 mins.

Are you saying we should outline our powers using the remaining PP? Not redo are characters.

I really just want Marcus to develop "sticky fingers" the first day (In Game) or so. He will start to notice his palms sweating a lot and then things (pens, phone, etc.) will get stuck to his hands and he needs to peel them off.

I will outline all the powers first thing tonight.

HM


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Question:
> Can we use a HP to re-roll the "power activation" roll?




Sure.  It's a d20 roll.


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Have to head out the door in 20 mins.
> 
> Are you saying we should outline our powers using the remaining PP? Not redo are characters.
> 
> ...




Yes.  The idea is that you use the remaining pp (150 minus however many you spent on the character already) to buy your powers and any other extraordinary abilities, advantages, etc... to get up to 150pp.  This can be done all at once or added incrementally as the prelude goes on.

I suppose if the character concept warranted it, you could take away things your character had as a mundane and replace them with other abilities.  You do have that sort of transformative purview at your disposal.


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to give the players a few days to decide on their powers before moving the IC forward.  Your characters will awaken, one at a time, with whatever powers you decide they have right now.

There will definitely be something for you guys to do right out of the gate.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't totally finished the 150 point version, but I think I'm ready to move forward for now. The smaller power package I mentioned before will work for the prelude.

I'm looking forward to RPing the goofups with the TK augmentation. 

I envision her illusion power as sort of being a nuisence right now...manifesting little lights and patterns in accordance with her mood and thoughts, and her learning to control it from that. So the "you power doesn't work" result might mean it's just a blob of squiggly light rather than an actual image...if that's okay. One of her initial challenges is figuring out how to make it -stop-.


----------



## BBs (Jul 2, 2012)

I've finished the 150 pp version, should we just post it in RG, and show what powers we have so far active?


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

BBs said:


> I've finished the 150 pp version, should we just post it in RG, and show what powers we have so far active?




That's fine.  If you could JUST post what is active now and then sblock the remainder, that might be easier to decipher.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright, changed my powers gained a bit (mostly removing the dynamic array) and have now a 67 pp, current and a 150 pp "final" sheet all in the RG under this link:

*James Marks*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2012)

Still waiting a response


> I do have something to run by you though, couple questions:
> I'm planning a powerset that's Removable, but isn't devices she's constructed or anything.
> Her power basically lets her summon/form the devices for use with a bit of effort, and while they're NOT formed, her 'power' is stored in a removable necklace. I eventually plan (Assuming the campaign goes for a while) on using further gained pp to remove the 'removable' flaws on them as she realizes the whole 'the power comes from within you' shtick. (Possibly after a couple times when she uses hero points to summon her power after loosing a device)
> Here's the description for it I have:
> ...


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Still waiting a response




I really only see one question in there, so I'll answer that.

Looking at the Removeable flaw, it seems to me that the -1 per 5 points leaves some room for confusion vis-a-vis how to calculate effects that do not cost a number of pp easily divisible by 5.

I'm not sure if this is specified anywhere, but I'd like to rule in favor of the players whenever possible.  So, if you have a fraction at .5, round it up (or down) depending on which is more favorable for the character (in this case, round the reduction _UP_).

So, if you have an effect that costs 7pp pre-flaw, the Removeable flaw would reduce it to (7 / 5 = 1.4 reduction, or 1pp) 6pp.  If the effect cost was 8pp pre-flaw, the Removeable flaw would reduce it to (8 / 5 = 1.6 reduction, or 2pp) 6pp.

It seems to me that you're better off creating effects that are 3pp, 8pp, or some derivation thereof.

This is a tad gamist, though, so I don't know how happy I'll be with an extreme amount of bean counting and corner-cutting here.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2012)

Upon closer inspection I've come to the realization that any way you do it will be equal.  Each method will have 'optimal' numbers.   
The way I do it (always round down) will have 5 and 10
The other way (always round up) will be 6 and 1
The way you suggested (in between) has 3 and 8.

So I guess it's just a matter of preference, none is any more or less balanced than the others now that I've crunched it.


As to the other question, I was just posting my idea to see if you had any problems with it.  I'll assume not since you didn't say anything.  Was just wondering if you'd have any problems with that form of 'device'


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Hiding this so as not to disrupt what you are doing.

Here is my attempt at spending the last 75 PP on powers. I'm not sure how it works with the Power Levels and all. But I guess like anything I'll learn as I make more characters.

The powers are listed at their max potential. To start I think I would like everything to be at 25% and then build from there.

Total when powers are at their "Prime"

Create 20 = 21 pts
Dazzle(sight) 10 = 10 pts
Damage 16 = 14 pts
Movement(Wall-crawling) 1 = 2 pts
Snare 10 = 28 pts
Strike 5 = 3 pts


Create(Control) Action: Standard • Range: Ranged Duration: Sustained • Cost: 2 points per rank
Extras: Innate (+1 pt flat)
Flaws: Permanent(+0/rank), Proportional(-1/rank)

Dazzle(sight) Effect: Ranged, Cumulative Affliction, Limited to One Sense • 2 points per rank
Flaw: Grab-Based –1 per rank

Damage(Attack) Action: Standard • Range: Close Duration: Instant • Cost: 1 point per rank
Flaw: Diminished Range 2 (-2 flat) range = 5ft x power rank

Movement(Movement) Action: Free • Range: Personal Duration: Sustained • Cost: 2 points per rank

Snare(Attack) Effect: Ranged, Cumulative Affliction, Extra Condition, Resisted by Dodge, Limited Degree • 3 points per rank
Flaw: Diminished Range 2 (-2 flat) range = 5ft x power rank

Strike(Attack) Effect: Damage • 1 point per rank
Flaws: Removable(easily) (-2/5pts Flat)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 3, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Hiding this so as not to disrupt what you are doing.
> 
> Here is my attempt at spending the last 75 PP on powers. I'm not sure how it works with the Power Levels and all. But I guess like anything I'll learn as I make more characters.
> ...




[sblock=HM]I guess my first question would be in concept.  What is your vision of this character's powers?  Is there a theme to them?

Second, and this is more of a mechanical thing.  Damage by itself has no range (it is basically a melee attack).  In order to make it ranged, you have to add 1pp/rank to increase the range to "Ranged".  Your flaw would not apply in the power's current state because the power has no range beyond punching distance.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2012)

K, I think I'm gonna give Jacie her powers one 'item' at a time, so we'll start with the most dramatic of them : The power glove. (More an 'arm cannon' than a glove really)


Power Glove: (8+33-8 Removable -1 Quirk -1 Move Activation = 31pp)
*Quirk: The Glove takes up Jacies entire arm, preventing her from using that hand for anything else.*
Enhanced Defenses: +8 Parry - 8pp
Damage Array: (30 point pool + 3 Alternate = 33 pp)
Gun Standard Shot (30) 
-Damage 8 (Ranged+1, Multi-attack+1, AccurateX6) *3/rank+6=30*
Gun Charge Stream (30) *Alt Effect*
-Damage 10 (Area: Line+2) *3/rank=30*
Gun Charge Shot (30) *Alt Effect*
-Damage 12 (Ranged+1, AccurateX4, Homing, Extended RangeX2, Improved Crit) *2/rank+8=30*
Beam Saber (30) *Alt Effect*
-Damage 10 (Penetrating+1, AccurateX5, Improved Defense, Improved CritX4) *2/rank+10=30*


I'd also like to use the last 6 points of her 'original' 75 to up her dodge/parry by 3 base each.  Not really 'powers' so much as it is her 'limitations' being lifted.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

[sblock=Working on Character] 

The powers all come from the same source. An unknown sticky substance that is constantly coming out of Marcus's hands, this stuff hardens a few seconds after leaving his hands . He will learn to generate more and more at a time and then to mold it like clay.

This allows for the wall crawling. As he sticks to walls. Can't hang upside down though.

He will be able to create walls, slides, poles, etc. But thinking that this will not be instantaneous will take time to build.

The dazzle is when he slaps someone over the eyes and the stuff blinds them.

The damage and snare are for when he throws the stuff. Snaring them as people are hit by the sticky glue and then it hardens around them.

Damage for when the stuff hits, like through rocks or concrete blocks at someone.

Strike was for when he creates weapons like a baseball bat or club.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2012)

HM, is your character a secret or may I take a look (just offering assistance if needed )


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Not secret just didn't want to get in the middle of Jemal and Insight's discussion. sblocks help make their conversation flow smoother.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2012)

[sblock=HM]Just looked at it and "Create 20" is impossible, as Create is powercapped to PL because of the "Dropping Objects" part of the power.

Also Damage 16 means a maximum attack bonus of +4 at PL 10 or +2 at PL 9. Why this s possible I just want to remind you of the limit. Note that you can increase the attack bonus of individual powers by taking the Accurate modifier.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello!

I'll be posting in the IC tomorrow (Friday).  Michelle will be the first to awaken, and then in the order that the PCs fell unconscious (essentially, you will all be unconscious for roughly the same period of time.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok for starters I just wanna say sorry if I seem impatient, just excited for the game. 

Few things - 
first, I'd like to change a little bit of my 'first power-up'.  Instead of the increased defenses I'd like to buy a minion - Jacies suit 'AI'.  It'll be a bodiless interactive computer program, I'll stat it up when I get home.
It's basically going to be helping her 'adjust to' / learn her new abilities, and providing insight/suggestions/humour.

Second, is my starting 'powerup' ok(power glove & minion)  I know there's a few others to wake up before me, just curious. 

 finally, when I do awaken I'd like to use my music feature to have Jacie wake up to 'welcome to the Jungle' blaring from a radio or something  if you can work it in


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock=JACIE'S AI MINION]
(Rank 5 minion)
Abilities:  -20pp
NO STR, STA, AGI, DEX, FGT : (-50)
INT	10 (20pp)
AWE	5 (10pp)
PRE	0 (0pp)

Defenses: (5 pp)
Toughness: As Suit *See habitation, below*
Will +10 (5 base + 5 awe)

Skills: (40 ranks = 20 pp)
Insight(+15/10), Investigation(+15/5), Perception (+20/15), Technology (+20/10)
Eidetic Memory: Expertise knowledge (+10)

Advantages: 8pp
Assessment, Eidetic Memory, Fearless, Well Informed
Skill mastery: Insight/Investigation/Perception/Technology*I took skill mastery with all the skills he has trained to replicate him always 'taking his time' as a computer entity.

Powers: 62
Habitation : The AI 'inhabits' the various parts of Jacie's suit (Or her pendant when she's not tansformed), and takes damage whenever any of those parts are damaged.  He has no other corporeal form, though due do his immortality, will 'return' to Jacie even if destroyed. - 0pp?

Immortality 16: Limited(Jacie's death OR destruction of all suit parts) - 8pp 
*Since he's actually a part of her, The AI can be knocked offline, but he'll just 'reboot' so long as Jacie survives along with at least one piece of her 'suit'.  Takes 1 minute to reboot*
Immunity : Fortitude - 30pp
Senses 14 - 14pp
-GPS (Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense, Tracking)
-Advanced Radar (Extended Analytical Radius Counters Concealment Sight, Extended Analytical Radio, Extended Analytical Hearing)
Feature: Record (Can record what he sees/hears and play it back on devices he connects to) - 1pp
Communication: Radio & Wi-fi 2 - 4pp
Quickness 10 (Limited: Mental) - 5pp *1200 times faster than human*


COST:  -20 Abilities + 20 Skills + 8 Advantages + 62 Powers + 5 Defenses = 75/75[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been busy this past week and totally missed the OOC thread. I'll get something posted for Kyle's powers asap.

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello all...quick question.

Is this beast's attack a "light based" attack, or just plain old generic 'energy?'

I ask, cuz if it's light based, I could try to counter it, with an HP spend for reaction.

Otherwise this may be a short game for poor Michelle. 

EDIT

Holy cow, some lucky rolls! Nevermind.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 11, 2012)

My laptop had serious issues yesterday. It suddenly decided not to boot up. I just got it up and running again a short time ago. I will finish and post my powered up PC this evening.  Thanks.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 11, 2012)

Kyle with full power:

[sblock= Kyle 150pp]
Kyle Ellinger - PL 10

Abilities:
Strength 2, Stamina 2, Agility 3, Dexterity 3, Fighting 2, Intellect 2, Awareness 1, Presence 0

Advantages:
Close Attack 2, Defensive Roll, Equipment 3, Favored Environment: Cold, Great Endurance, Improved Aim, Jack-of-all-trades, Languages 1, Ranged Attack 7

Skills:
Athletics 8 (+10), Close Combat: Unarmed 2 (+4), Expertise: Current Events 2 (+4), Expertise: History 8 (+10), Expertise: popular culture 4 (+6), Insight 2 (+3), Intimidation 4 (+4), Investigation 4 (+6), Perception 6 (+7), Persuasion 4 (+4), Ranged Combat: Throw 4 (+7), Technology 2 (+4)

Powers:
Ice Balls: Energy Control 10 (DC 25; Penetrating)
AE:  Blizzard Conditions: Environment 7 (Alternate; Visibility (-5), Radius: 1800 feet; Selective)
AE:   Frozen in Place: Snare 7 (Alternate; DC 17)
AE:   Ice rink: Environment 7 (Alternate; Impede Movement (2 ranks), Radius: 1800 feet; Selective)
AE:   Ice Sculpting: Create 10 (Alternate; Volume: 1000 cft., DC 20)
Immunity: Immunity 12 (Common Descriptor: cold, Starvation & Thirst)
Movement: Movement 1 (Environmental Adaptation: Cold/Arctic)
Protection: Protection 7 (+7 Toughness)
Regeneration: Regeneration 2 (Every 5 rounds; Source: cold environment)
Senses: Senses 1 (Low-light Vision)

Equipment:
Car, Cell Phone (Smartphone), Computer, Flashlight, GPS Receiver, Multi-tool, Toolkit (Basic)

Offense:
Initiative +3
Frozen in Place: Snare 7, +10 (DC Dog 17)
Grab, +4 (DC Spec 12)
Ice Balls: Energy Control 10, +10 (DC 25)
Throw, +14 (DC 17)
Unarmed, +6 (DC 17)

Languages:
Native Language, Spanish

Defense:
Dodge 10, Parry 10, Fortitude 10, Toughness 10/9, Will 8

Power Points:
Abilities 30 + Powers 47 + Advantages 18 + Skills 25 (50 ranks) + Defenses 30 = 150
[/sblock]


Kyle's added pp spent:

[sblock= Additional 82pp spent]

Abilities: (4pp)
Fighting 2

Advantages: (9pp)
Close Attack 2, Favored Environment: Cold, Ranged Attack 7  

Defenses: (21pp)
Dodge + 6, Parry +6, Fortitude +6, Toughness +7, Will +5  

Powers:  (48pp)
Ice Balls: Energy Control 10 (DC 25; Penetrating)
AE:   Blizzard Conditions: Environment 7 (Alternate; Visibility (-5), Radius: 1800 feet; Selective)
AE:   Frozen in Place: Snare 7 (Alternate; DC 17)
AE:   Ice rink: Environment 7 (Alternate; Impede Movement (2 ranks), Radius: 1800 feet; Selective)
AE:   Ice Sculpting: Create 10 (Alternate; Volume: 1000 cu. ft., DC 20)
Immunity: Immunity 12 (Common Descriptor: cold, Starvation & Thirst)
Movement: Movement 1 (Environmental Adaptation: Choose Environment)
Protection: Protection 7 (+7 Toughness)
Regeneration: Regeneration 2 (Every 5 rounds; Source: cold environment)
Senses: Senses 1 (Low-light Vision)

[/sblock]


[sblock= Suggested starting powers]


Ice Balls (Energy Control)
AE: Blizzard Conditions
Protection

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2012)

I like ice/cold characters (I play one in Jemal's game) and took a peek at yours. I hope you don't mind.



> Immunity: Immunity 12 (Common Descriptor: cold, Environmental Condition: cold, Starvation & Thirst)



Common Descriptor: cold costs 10pp and includes any effect with the cold descriptor, including Environmental conditions. You have to pay only 11pp for your immunities.

I would suggest Favored Environment (extreme cold) for your saved pp )


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hello all...quick question.
> 
> Is this beast's attack a "light based" attack, or just plain old generic 'energy?'
> 
> ...




Hmm... based on the character writeup, I'm going with "plain ole energy", though it's really "etheric", which for all purposes would be the same thing -- unless someone has resistance to etheric lol


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry that the game has bogged down a bit - I have some IRL stuff slowing this down.  Everything should be updated by Saturday (I'll be bored at work, trust me).


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Walking Dad for the suggestion. I edited my build accordingly.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Insight, I know you've been busy, and again I'm sorry if I'm being annoying, but I was just wondering if you were OK with my idea for 
[sblock=JACIE'S AI MINION]
(Rank 5 minion)
Abilities:  -20pp
NO STR, STA, AGI, DEX, FGT : (-50)
INT	10 (20pp)
AWE	5 (10pp)
PRE	0 (0pp)

Defenses: (5 pp)
Toughness: As Suit *See habitation, below*
Will +10 (5 base + 5 awe)

Skills: (40 ranks = 20 pp)
Insight(+15/10), Investigation(+15/5), Perception (+20/15), Technology (+20/10)
Eidetic Memory: Expertise knowledge (+10)

Advantages: 8pp
Assessment, Eidetic Memory, Fearless, Well Informed
Skill mastery: Insight/Investigation/Perception/Technology*I took skill mastery with all the skills he has trained to replicate him always 'taking his time' as a computer entity.

Powers: 62
Habitation : The AI 'inhabits' the various parts of Jacie's suit (Or her pendant when she's not tansformed), and takes damage whenever any of those parts are damaged.  He has no other corporeal form, though due do his immortality, will 'return' to Jacie even if destroyed. - 0pp?

Immortality 16: Limited(Jacie's death OR destruction of all suit parts) - 8pp 
*Since he's actually a part of her, The AI can be knocked offline, but he'll just 'reboot' so long as Jacie survives along with at least one piece of her 'suit'.  Takes 1 minute to reboot*
Immunity : Fortitude - 30pp
Senses 14 - 14pp
-Sensors/GPS:  (Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense, Tracking, Extended Analytical Radius Counters Concealment Sight, Extended Analytical Radio, Extended Analytical Hearing)
Feature: Record (Can record what he senses and play it back on devices he connects to) - 1pp
Communication: Radio & Wi-fi 2 - 4pp
Quickness 10 (Limited: Mental) - 5pp *1200 times faster than human*


COST:  -20 Abilities + 20 Skills + 8 Advantages + 62 Powers + 5 Defenses = 75/75[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone,

As you or may not know, I am embarking on a new writing project that will consume most of my free time.  Because of this, I expect that the time available to me to update my PBP games will be significantly diminished.

I *do* want to continue running this game, but understand that my posting may be even more erratic than it has been of late.

If any one of you wishes to drop out due to the slowness of the game, I completely understand.

If you wish to continue, please be aware that I cannot guarantee when and how often I will be able to update things.  There may be times when I am able to post more frequently than others.  I just don't know right now.

Thanks


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2012)

Better slow than no gaming!


----------



## BBs (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm still game!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in, just try to leave us in RP-potential situations when you can. 
Like, say, not unconscious.


----------



## Insight (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, guys.  I will try to get this back on track by the end of the week.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2012)

Can someone point me to the power use/ activation house rule?


----------



## BBs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late notification, but I'll be going on vacation, won't be back until aboot saturday to sunday, sorry.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2012)

I have to issue one final apology regarding this game.  Because of recent developments in my writing career, I am unable to continue to run this game.  While I had hoped that I would be able to continue running games here on EN World, I think it is obvious with my recent lack of posting that this is not the case.

I hope that the players can find someone else to run the game or find another game.

Happy gaming to you all.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

I totally understand, Insight. Good luck for you future and much creativity for your writing.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 19, 2012)

Sad but often unavoidable.  Were I not already running two M&M games I'd offer to take over... Anybody else? I'd really like to play this character...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

Running two MM games myself, one of them is on this very site. I'm already slow to post of them for RL trouble. (Playing is much easier than GMing in such times, IMHO)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been wanting to improve my MM3e knowledge so I guess I could GM. 

Site is fickle today so give me today to catch up on the other games that are running. I think Marcus would be a better behind the scenes (NPC) character anyway.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, HM!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

You da (holy) MAN!!


----------



## BBs (Sep 20, 2012)

Yayyyy!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I downloaded the first two Silver Storm modules 0 and #1  - and it looks like the Silver Storm intro is over after this combat and the next picks up a few days after where it let's off. 

So my plan is to advance the game round and then while we battle go over module #1 . Knowing pbp it should be a week or more till this is over and I should be up to speed.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2012)

Goodness! Unexpected and welcome!

Thanks HM!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

Few questions for our new GM
First - Are you doing the same 'power up' sequence that Insight was? (Not sure if that's part of the story or just something he wanted to try)

Second - How do you work Minions?  Do I get to run him or do you want to?

Third - As I was looking over my posted character for stats I noticed a few discrepancies.  Would you mind if i fixed them?
Some of the base numbers don't line up properly (IE I have listed 4 base dodge/parry but in my full sheet I have, it says 3.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2012)

Shall we really fight them "half-powered"? If the enemies are near PL10 Greyhound will be toast trying to fight them. Or shall we power up?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

I believe the only proper response is..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_THfem71xsE]DBZ - Vegeta's Power Up/Final Flash, Against Recoome - Ocean/FUNI/Kai Dub Comparison. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmmm - very good questions...

1) I'm not sure what Insight had in mind and I'm not good at down grading the villains as of yet, so everyone should be a PL10 superhero.

2) A little of both actually once I get a feel for your character I will use them to make suggestions and such. I also will need to look over what they can do and such before I get involved with using them for RP.

3) Go right ahead. I think we will be tweaking all these characters during this fight and have them ready for when we start the first module.

HM


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2012)

Excellent news HolyMan. I have not had any luck in actually playing these modules. All the other times the game has crashed and burned before the intro is over.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2012)

OK, so I've posted the full-powered/upgraded version of Jacie to the RG.  2 points unspent.

One note, I made a Feature: Showoff/Effortless Effort(One use of Extra Effort that doesn't cause Fatigue)
I based this off the Luck advantage, which simulates a Hero Point re-roll.  This feature basically simulates the other primary use of Hero points (Negating the fatigue of extra effort).  
Is that ok?

Also, redoing my IC post to reflect changes in character.


   [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], was looking over Greyhound, and noticed your Super speed/Super healing power.  It looks like an Alternate Effect, is that correct?  So basically each round you decide to either be super-fast or fast healing?
Intriguing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, it is like focusing his speed inwards to his regenerative functions. It takes enough concentration to exclude extreme running or doing quick routine tasks, but he can still fight.
His biggest weakness are attacks not against dodge/parry and that he has no real ranged attack option.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

Fixing up Michelle's 150pp version. Sorry!

Will be done tonight!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2012)

And famous last words.

But here she is.

[sblock=Michelle Lindberg - PL 10 (150PP)]

*Abilities*: 46pp
STR 0 (0pp)
STA 2 (4pp)
DEX 4 (8pp)
AGI 4 (8pp) 
FGT 1 (2pp)
INT 4 (8pp) 
AWE 4 (8pp)
PRE 4 (8pp)

*Offenses*: 
Initiative: +4 (4 agi)
Melee Attack: +1 (1 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +4 (4 dex)
Specific Attacks: 

Defenses: (14 pp)
Dodge: +9 (5 base + 4 agi)
Parry: +2 (1 base + 1 fgt)
Toughness: +4 (2 sta + 2 advantage)
Fort +7 (5 base + 2 sta)
Will +7 (3 base + 4 awe)

*Skills*: (30 ranks) 15pp
Athletics +1 (1 rank +0)
Deception +9 (6 ranks + 3 Pre)
Expertise: Finanical +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Insight +5 (2 rank + 3 Awe)
Intimidation +9 (6 ranks + 3 Pre)
Perception +6 (3 ranks + 3 awe)
Persuasion +9 (6 ranks + 3 pre)
Technology +4 (1 rank + 3 int)

*Advantages*: 6 pp
Attractive (looks great in a power suit) 1
Connected (she knows a lot of admin assistants and secretaries) 1
Defensive Roll 2
Languages (her mother is Japanese-american from the States, and she learned the language growing up) 1
Equipment (5 pts) 1

*Powers*: 
POWERS 41
Invisibility (Concealment: All Visual, PF Selective +4) 9pp
Super Senses (Radius (Sight) 1, Low Light Vision 1) +2 2pp

Photokinesis Array 69pp
Illusion (Visual + Auditory, Duration: Sustained, PF Area Progression +1) +8 33pp
- Link: Environment 1 (Light: Bright) 2pp/rank; 2pp
- Link: Concealment 2 (Visual, Burst Area, Attack) 3pp/rank; 6pp
PF: Damage 10 (Ranged, Multiattack, PF Accurate 1, PF Precise 1, PF Imp Range 1, Indirect 4) 1pp
PF: Affliction (Dazzle) 10 (Ranged, Burst Area, Selective Attack, Cumulative, Limited to Vision) 1pp

Telekinetic Array 15pp
Telekinesis (Perception, PF Subtle, PF Precise) +3 11pp
PF: Enhanced Str (Psychic) +10, 1pp
PF: Protection (Only against physical attacks, Impervious, Sustained, Subtle) +6, 1pp
PF: Leap (Psychic) +3, Speed (Psychic) +2, Super Movement: Wallcrawling +2, Safe Fall +1, 1pp

*Complications*: 
Driven - When Michelle encounters obstacles to her goals, she doesn't give up or change course easily; the more challenging, the more obsessed she gets with overcoming it.
Center of Attention - Michelle likes to feel important, to be noticed; tends to showboat.
Motivation: Life of Comfort - Michelle desires to be wealthy and retire early and in comfort.

*COST*: 46 Abilities + 15 Skills + 6 Advantages + 69 Powers + 14 Defenses = 150/150

*Background*: 
Michelle is from a working class family in rural Canada, and her demanding work ethic is almost entirely based on her desire to escape that background and never return to it. She has an unshakable faith in herself, and an equally
relentless drive to master her full potential and capitalize on it. At her worst she is arrogant and unforgiving, often insensitive to the feelings or plight of others. At her best, she has an enormous drive to succeed, demanding no less of herself than of others and is an engine of brilliant, out-of-the-box ideas.

Unfortunately though, it has been very difficult for her to get ahead in her chosen field of finance. Hampered in part by her own overconfident recklessness, and in part by institutional resistance and opportunistic bosses, Michelle has not been able to advance nearly as far or as fast as she'd like. Currently she is the administrative assistant to a vice president in an investment bank, having moved to Emerald City in search of better prospects.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

So how did Darth Emo (Yes she's gonna keep calling him that.  ) hit Jacie's +11 dodge with a 15?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

So that's it. Everytime I see a defense stat they didn't have a plus.

That little "+" makes everything fit now. So you need to roll a defense.

Off to work will update tonight.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2012)

Re-reading my post, I realize I was being very weird with all those actions.

So here's what I'm doing. 

Standard action to create illusion and a move to get away. I don't -think- I need a move action to move the illusion, since I can Sustain it without concentration. I'll need to doublecheck.

However, to fire a laser I'd need another standard action. I could use Extra Effort, but then I couldn't use my hero point to reroll unless I took the fatigue.

So I think that's what I'm gonna do. Extra Effort for the laser beam, take the fatigue, then HP to reroll the Bluff.

Hee. It would have been so much simpler just to turn invisible. But working out good tactics will be something she'll have to do with practice. 

However, I shall have her telekinetic power focused on the Protection effect, just in case DM picks the right target.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> So that's it. Everytime I see a defense stat they didn't have a plus.
> 
> That little "+" makes everything fit now. So you need to roll a defense.
> 
> ...



The "+" means that defenses are used both as DCs for attacks and for "saving rolls".
Standard attacks (ranged & closed non-area) are against the DC. You get the DC by assume a routine check (3e term for "take 10") on the defense roll (similar like D&D adds a 10 in its AC math).*
Area attacks (for example) have usually a dodge DC determined by the effect level +10. The attacked party rolls Dodge and adds a 10.

So, usually only one side rolls a die during the attack.

*But there is the defense action that allows a roll instead and you roll a 10 to any roll below 11.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah, basically what WD said.  Her "AC" is 21, but whenever she has to make a dodge/parry check, she rolls 1d20+11 (Such as if she takes the defend action, or is caught in an area effect attack)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

My first read through of the rules must have been while I was half asleep. Or maybe I took things for granted as they are like 3.5 somewhat.

But still learning here so I hope everyone is ok with my growing pains.

Trying to go over rd 2.

For Jacie I wish to forgo the dodge roll to avoid the power and have her auto trapped, but in turn as a free action next round she can blast her way out. As this adds to the drama and that is always a good thing. 

For speed during pbp I think it best that I roll any defense checks for your characters soothers will know and be able to post their actions based on the info.

Speaking of posting actions - please OOC in your actions and label them for me (listing related power as well) Example WD - you said you could suit up as a free action do to Quickness - But I don't see that power listed on your sheet. I was looking for it's power rank to see how long it took. Getting dressed [time rank 5] - Power rank = time to don suit (and only -2 rank or lower actions get to be free)

Ok going to do some updating and see if we can get everything straight here.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2012)

Speed Power Profile:



> In a blur of motion, you can instantly change your
> clothes, allowing you to switch into your costume
> (for example) or back into civilian garb. If you have
> 5 or more ranks of Fast Action (following), then you
> ...




Greyhound has quickness 10.
I will work on my ooc stuff, I just thought I add some flavor to the Initiative check roll by describing the free action.

OOC:
Free action: change clothes (quickness 10)

It is just over the recovery power (which is an alternate power, channeling his speed inward).



> Super-Speed:
> Quick Reaction: Enhanced Initiative 3 • 3 points
> Super Movement: *Quickness 10*, Speed 15 (64,000 MPH)• 25 points
> • Super Recovery: Regeneration 10 (persistent) • 1 point



bbm


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2012)

**Moving on Tuesday, Not sure how long till I have internet at the new place, so may be posting off my phone for a while, so will likely be slow.
Also be pretty busy packing & moving the next couple days.

So in general, my posting will likely be intermittent for the next week or two.
Apologies.



Also, I think we missed an opportunity.. Michelle vs Lightshow.. battle of the Dazzlers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

BTW, Graybeards re-roll hits a 28. HP re-rolls add 10 to any roll below 11.


----------



## BBs (Oct 5, 2012)

sorry for being slow and missing this, but are we suppose to be at our 150 pp form now instead of a powering up style thing?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2012)

Mongoose girl actually failed her toughness check by three degrees.

Greyhound hit a 30, which is two degrees over the parry DC (21). This increases her toughness DC by 2 to 26. 26-16= 10 = 2 degrees (-2 of further toughness saves and dazed).
Or did I miss something?

This may sound like his attack is really powerful, but I gambled for a nearly full power attack and rolled a 19.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

I thought degrees were measured in 5 point increments. At work now so don't have access to my pdf.

If you have a skill or power that changes that please let me know.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

BBs said:


> sorry for being slow and missing this, but are we suppose to be at our 150 pp form now instead of a powering up style thing?




Correct everyone should be at full power -  I figured your character would be a lot stronger than Octaman so hence the RP break out of his grip.

HM


----------



## BBs (Oct 6, 2012)

ah tyvm, and my apologies.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I thought degrees were measured in 5 point increments. At work now so don't have access to my pdf.
> 
> If you have a skill or power that changes that please let me know.
> 
> HM






> Just rolling a success or failure counts as one degree. Every five full  points a check result is over or under the difficulty class adds a  degree. Fractions are ignored when determining degrees. So DC 10 check  with a result of 13 is one degree of success, just as a result of 8 is  one degree of failure.
> 
> ...
> 
> DC–10  Two (Failure)



DC was 26 and she rolled a 16.

You can look at the online rules, just as we do for living Pathfinder 

d20herosrd


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry for the slow update I have been doing, alot alot, alot (to the tenth power) of re-reading of the rules and think I'm getting it.

It is just so foreign to my regular game play, I needed a bigger refresher than I thought.

Update will be tonight and for those who don't have Superhero names yet - Well we need to get on that as Marcus (my NPC hero, and reporter) will need to call you all something.

Also a group name for the next adventure Life in the Aftermath (LitA) seems to focus on getting you all into "group mode".

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

I have Michelle's 'hero name' picked out. 

Is it Doombucket?

...

Maybe...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2012)

DUDE! Jacie would totally vote for doombucket as a team name.. lol


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2012)

HolyMan... Michelle's Dazzle targets Fort, not Will.

Admittedly, with that roll it doesn't matter, but just for the sake of clarification. 

Hm! And Jacie is able to 'see' Michelle still, with her concealment piercing sense. Could be handy. Michelle won't be pleased.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, I shall relay a message from Graybeard:



> I have not been able to log in on ENWorld in a couple of days. Something  is wrong with my login. I have contacted the admins to try to get it  fixed. We are in the
> Insight's "Emerald City Knights" - Prelude -  The Silver Storm  game together. Can you let the GM know it may be a few  more days before I can post?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...




Done


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm back!!!

My login is now fixed.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome back and just in time too.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm torn between three actions right now, and I don't want to hog the spotlight too much. (Well ok, I kinda do, I'm loving the megaman thing, and I KNOW Jacie does, but I shouldn't.  )
Anyways, 
Option 1: Continue fighting DM with Michelle.
Option 2: Cut from that fight to try and help John rescue the civilian from Doctor Hentacle, hopefully catching him by surprise so the civie can get freed.
Option 3: Go use my movement powers to save the civies from the black fog, and free Kyle up to help with the fights.

Any of these works for me, so I'd like to know what the GM/other players think I should do.
*Aside from 'Whatever you want', etc*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Note I know there's no map but Death Magnetic moved to within melee her last round. 

All that shooting I was wondering how Jacie is in melee so had the sign toting D-M get to within striking range. 

Wanted you to know if that should change your options.

EDIT: btw what did you think of her calling you* Power Gamer*?

HM


----------



## Jemal (Nov 6, 2012)

Bringing out the melee blade is what I meant with option 1, actually.

And I liked 'power gamer', think I might use that.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm!

I am mystified.

The latest update didn't include any kind of description of Death Magnetic's reaction to my action. That's happened more than once too. 

Holy, is there something I need to change about how I post? I've noticed that there have been a couple times now, in several games, where your updates don't include the results or effects of my character's actions.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 7, 2012)

he just doesn't like you. 

j/k!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2012)

Roffle

I was gonna go with something more like, "I have a lot of games to post to, and you often post kind of late...or very late...so I sometimes don't see your posts in time, or otherwise miss them."

But yeah, that's possible too.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

To Shayuri -

Actually I really like (not a strong enough word) your posting. Just recently I have been trying to stop myself from re-posting others actions especially when they have already put them into a good post. 

I use to do that but then it got confusing who had gone and what they did as I would try and post the same actions only with a different vibe or description, then add the NPC/monsters reaction or action for the round.

Now I am trying only to post those who haven't gone yet or give more info to those that didn't get/give enough info to post a full action.

Sorry if you thought I was skipping you I wasn't. If a post looks good enough to "hold it's own" then I am looking to let them slide so it doesn't look like a character has gone again in the current round.

*NOTE:* You said you were looking for a reaction from Death Magnetic but that really wouldn't happen till her turn. And I think you are referring to the Rise of the Runelord game where I have let Khepri's post stand on their own due to the great posting job - specially when she was trying to fight while dealing with conflicting emotions.

Forever your friend and servant -

HolyMan


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah! Okay, I guess it's just a sort of difference in timing or expectation then...

This is mostly an in-combat thing, as well. I write my combat posts in an open-ended style...which is to say I post what I do, but do not conclude with the results of that action. That's because I figure the GM will then fill in the results based on his own knowledge of the conditions (enemy defenses, saves, etc). 

I'm not asking that you repost what I write. Just include something that tells me what the results of my posted actions are. There's been times I didn't know if I hit or missed, for example.

Things like the darkness could easily be handled in the next Death Magnetic post too, since it has no direct effect until she tries to act. That's fine. It's useful though for me...just on a psychological basis if nothing else...to have some kind of description of what happens because of my actions. It gives me that little 'yay' feeling that makes me want to post more, to say nothing of just helping me make tactical decisions about what to do next. 

Thanks for the response and explanation!


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 16, 2012)

I think my character Kyle would be best used to handle the fires. His ice control powers should be able to counter the effects of the fire.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2012)

I Agree, and johns probably our best bet for the strength challenge(s).  I know he'd probly want to do the speaking, being the celeb and all, but he's our only strongman.
Jacie can handle the speaking, Or clearing the obstacles for the vehicles with her blasts.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2012)

That is not actually true... 

Michelle's TK is actually very strong when she channels it through her body. She can increase her effective Strength to rank 10. She can also easily scale and leap to high places.

Her Persuasion is also +9, so she'd be fine talking too.


----------



## BBs (Nov 16, 2012)

Heh, coolness, I'm up for either the talking down panic, or heavy lifting, either one anyone needs.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 16, 2012)

huh, i thought Michelle was a light bender.

OK after going over the characters, it seems John and michelle are both better speakers, but they're also the two strong ones.  Jacie can try to handle the crowd, and she's also got some good senses for finding people.  Meanwhile Frosty puts out the fires, and Greyhound can use his speed, perception, and wall-phasing to find people.
Unfortunately none of us have any medical training, but there are things we could do to help on that front too.. Dante could search up proper procedures for things and tell people what to do, and we could all 'help' when we're done other stuff.

If it's a strict 'one hero one crisis thing', then that changes things a bit.. Definitely still need Kyle on fire duty, and Michelle/John on lifting, leaving Jacie and James for the other jobs.
My suggestions if we have to split the jobs one to one: 
-Michelle on "The Weight" and John on "Emergency".  Her powers are more all-around versatile for the saving work, and He seems to be more of a 'face' for our group, so having him clearing the path (And possibly using extra effort or something to try and get that 'lifting the truck' feature) will be great publicity.

- Jacie on "Comfortable Words"; she's good in front of a crowd, and feels like showing off right now.

-James on "YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW"; He may not have any medical training himself, but his speed and mobility could prove useful, and if HM allows it, he could find an actual doctor doing something, watch him, and then repeat the task 1000 times faster, or allow Dante to 'talk him through it' with information (Thought Dante doesn't have 'treatment', he is a walking database).  
Alternately, he could use his powers to transport people to where they're needed.

- And last but not least, Kyle on "Fire" b/c.. duh.. 



BTW, While i was looking over the RG I noticed two things.
First, [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
I checked out your TK array, it doesn't work quite right unless I'm missing something: 


> Telekinetic Array 14pp
> Telekinesis (Perception, PF Subtle, PF Precise) +3 11pp
> PF: Enhanced Str (Psychic) +10, 1pp
> PF: Protection (Only against physical attacks, Impervious, Sustained, Subtle) +6, 1pp
> PF: Leap (Psychic) +3, Speed (Psychic) +2, Super Movement: Wallcrawling +2, Safe Fall +1, 1pp



Enhanced str is 2 pts per rank, so +10 would cost 20 points, but your array only allows for 11 max.  Unless you've got an unwritten limit in there.

Second, [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION]
You still have Kyle at his PL 5 version in the RG


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2012)

...it's equally possible I'm just silly.

More likely in fact.

And really, +5 strength seems much more in line with the power level of her TK that I envision. hee...embarrassing. Thanks for the catch, Jemal.

Michelle's primary mode is 'lightbender' yes. Illusions and so on. Her TK is a secondary thing, based on manipulations of electromagnetic energy.

So with that in mind, she's probably better off either speaking, or using lasers to clear debris.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn, shouldn't have mentioned it! Lol..
Ok, so thoughts on who does what then?
We'd have to switch John to weight, you want to talk or clear?

Also btw, if you dropped the tk's range to ranged, and took off enhanced str, you could have your tk at str 5 instead of channeling it through you.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2012)

Arr, but her TK isn't meant to be super strong. It's meant to supplement her illusions, in fact. She can use it at the same time as an illusion, to make a fake person appear to interact with the world.

It also gives her a bit more athletic versatility than her background would suggest.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 17, 2012)

So HM, was just wondering, your post says one hero per crisis, but the descriptions seem to imply heroes working together, and one even mentions team checks.  So what's the verdict?

@ Team : Any objections to the following revised division of labour? (Assuming HM says 1 to 1)

-John on "The Weight" : With 10 perception 10 strength he can easily save a lot of people.

-James on "YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW"; He may not have any medical training himself, but his speed and mobility could prove useful, and if HM allows it, he could find an actual doctor doing something, watch him, and then repeat the task 1000 times faster, or allow Dante to 'talk him through it' with information (Thought Dante doesn't have 'treatment', he is a walking database). 
Alternately, he could use his powers to transport people to where they're needed.

- Kyle on "Fire" b/c.. duh.. 

-That leaves Jacie and Michelle..  Michelle's slightly better(+9 vs +8 Persuassion), but Jacie has an extra rank in Attractive(If it comes into play).. 
Either of them should be able to handle the crowd, and they both have attacks that could clear a path, so it's really up to personal choice.. Shayuri, would you rather write a speech to the public, or write about clearing the debris for the rescue vehicles?  Personally I'd prefer the talking, but I'm not set on it.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 17, 2012)

Also, on a related note,    [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] : 
I always end up wanting to change a couple things on a character after the first 'session'.. I see how the character plays, and realize what I forgot to add, or stuff I did wrong.  
Would you mind if I made a couple changes? (After the current stuff is resolved of course)

Changes below : 
First off, I would like to change Charge Shot and Beam Saber slightly, as follows: 
Charge shot: Drop homing & extended range.  Add Improved Aim and Ultimate Aim (Charging.. charging.. BOOM headshot!)
*I'll likely add a 'homing' attack later, but it doesn't make sense for the charged shot, I'm seeing it as a blast of energy, not something that could loop around for another attack.
Beam Saber: Drop damage (I'm thinking of it as a more finesseful weapon), add Takedown, and either Weapon bind/Improved disarm, or Weapon Break/Improved smash.  I think the smash makes more sense for a 'beam saber' (Cutting things apart), but if you'd rather have me diarming people than destroying their weapons i'll go with that instead.

I'd also like to modify some of her skill ranks a bit.  Lowering her Investigation from 6 ranks to 1 (Not sure why I put so much into that, it doesn't really suit her), and putting 2 more into persuasion(To make it an even +10), 1 into athletics, and the remaining 2 removing to reduce cost of skills.

I'd like to add the All-Out Attack advantage.


Now, it makes sense to me that Dante, being a database, should be able to help people with things like treatment, but he can't actually do it himself.. 
so I have two ideas regarding this : 
A) Ranks of treatment with the "Affects others" modifier applied.. he would essentially be able to 'talk others through it'.  Same could be applied to Technology.
B) Alternately I could give him ranks of Treatment with the limit "Only useable for diagnosis and Team Checks"? Basically he can diagnose people very well, and can tell others how to treat them, but can't perform the treatment himself.
**And yes, I know treatment scenarios like this aren't likely to come up very often, the current situation just made me realize it and think about it.**

I also wanted to talk to you about a unique feature.
Jacie the Power Gamer is fairly confident and aggressive, I'd like to take an 'aggessive' feature that lowers her Defensive PLs(dodge/parry/toughness) by 1 and raises her offensive(attack bonus/effect rank) by 1.
I could theoretically get the same effect by using all-out attack, but I'd like to have it as her 'base' that she's more focused offensively than defensively. 
If you said OK to that, I'd have to do some minor rearanging on her numbers to account for it, but it shouldn't be hard.

*EDIT: FYI, if you were to say yes to everything, here's what my sheet would look like: 
[sblock=Jacie the Power Gamer 2.0]
Gamer Girl Jacie - PL 10 (150 PP)
AKA Power Gamer

Abilities:  24pp
STR	0 
STA	1 (2pp) 
DEX	0 
AGI	2 (4pp) 
FGT	1 (2pp)
INT	4 (8pp) 
AWE	2 (4pp)
PRE	2 (4pp)

Speed: 30; W/Boots: 120 (Ground & jump)
Offenses: 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi) W/Boots: +6 
Melee Attack: +1 (1 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
Beam saber: +13, Toughness DC 24, Crit 16-20, Range: Melee 
Rapid Fire: +14, Toughness DC 23, Multi-attack, Range: 200/400/800
Charged Shot: +10, Toughness DC 27, Crit 18-20, Homing. Range: 600/1200/2400
Charged Stream: Dodge dc 21, Toughness 26, area: Line 5'wide X 60' Long.
*Add later* Electro-Magnetic Pulse: +12, Toughness DC 24, Nullify 10, Range: 90/225/450

Defenses: (8 pp)
Dodge: +10 (2 base + 2 agi + 6 Enhanced)
Parry: +10 (1 base + 1 fgt + 8 Enhanced)
Toughness: +8 (1 sta + 7 Protection)
Fort +8 (2 base + 1 sta + 5 Enhanced)
Will +12 (3 base + 2 awe + 7 Enhanced)

Skills: (56 ranks= 28pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics (+3/3), Deception(+12/10), Insight(+12/10), Investigation(+5/1), Perception(+10/8), Persuassion(+10/8), Technology(+5/1), Expertise: Eclectic Knowledge (+10/6), Expertise: Gaming (+10/6)

Advantages: 16 pp
Attractive(Rank 2 w/suit), All-Out Attack, Taunt, Skill Mastery: Deception & Insight, Fearless *See Complications*,  Minion 5, Luck 2 *3 w/Medalion, + Showoff Feature*
Benefit: Status & Wealth 1 (Pro Gamer) *Quirk/Limitation: Jacie's status and wealth are both dependant on her attending (and doing well in) Gaming tournaments a few times a year.  Also her status is only useful with geeks and e-sports fans.*
Benefit: Eclectic Knowledge *Jacie does a lot of studying and reading and has gathered a lot of information on a wide array of subjects: Make in place of expertise checks, but ONLY to know things, not do things* 
VISOR: Accurate Attack/PowerAttack, 
BOOTS: Instant Up, Improved Initiative, Move by Action
BEAM SABER: Improved Defense, Weapon Break, Improved Smash, Takedown

Powers: 74 pp
Feature: Special Effect (Music) (1pp) - There always tends to be a fitting song on whenever something important/interesting is happening in Jacie's life.
Feature: Aggresive (1pp) - PL -1 for defenses, +1 for offense
Quickness 1 - 1pp
Senses : Communication Link(AI) - 1pp

Lucky Medallion: (9-2 Removable)=7pp
Enhanced Advantage: Luck - 1pp
Enhanced Will +7 - 7pp
Feature: Showoff (One use of Extra Effort that doesn't cause Fatigue) - 1pp
*based off the Luck advantage*

*Jacie can now summon her 'True Self' to the surface, Combining her Inner Gamer with her Athletic Desires.  She creates from her mind a super-powered suit (Complete with helmet, boots, and power glove) to channel her power through.  When she is not 'transformed', the power is 'stored' in the form of her Lucky medallion - A silver D-pad.*

Gamer Girl Transformation: 63 pp
(Sexy Super-Suit) [Removable, Activation 1(move)] - 63 pp
*6+10+14+34-1(Activation) = 63
Helmet: (8 pp)=6
Enhanced Advantages: Accurate Attack, Power Attack, Second Chance:Vision (Sight Dependent attacks/Visual Illusions), - 3pp
Super Senses: Counters Concealment(All) - 5pp
Suit: (13 pp)=10
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Fort 5 - 5pp
Revealing: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp
Dash Boots: (18 pp)=14
Speed 2, Leaping 4, Quickness 2(Limited: Physical) - 7pp
Movement 2: Slow Fall, Wall Crawling(Jumping) 2(Limited: Not ceilings, uses jumping*wall jump*) - 2pp
Enhanced Defenses: +6 Dodge - 6pp
Enhanced Advantages: Instant Up, Improved Initiative, Move by Action - 3pp
Power Glove: (8+36-1 = 43pp)=34
*Quirk: Glove takes up entire arm, preventing her from using that hand for anything else.* (-1)
Enhanced Defenses: +8 Parry - 8pp
Damage Array: (33 point pool + 3 Alternate = 36 pp)
-Beam Saber (33) 
 Damage 9 (Penetrating+1, AccurateX6, Improved CritX4, Improved Defense, Improved Smash, Weapon Bind, TakedownX2) *2/rank+15=33*
-Rapid fire(31) *Alt Effect +1pp*
 Damage 8 (Ranged+1, Multi-attack+1, AccurateX7) *3/rank+7=31*
-Charged Shot (33) *Alt Effect +1pp*
 Damage 12 (Ranged+1, AccurateX5, Improved Aim, Ultimate Aim, Improved Critx2) *2/rank+9=33*
-Charged Stream (33) *Alt Effect +1pp*
 Damage 11 (Area: Line+2) *3/rank=33*
TO ADD: 
Electro-Magnetic Pulse (32) *Alt Effect +1pp*
-Damage 9(AccurateX6, Ranged+1, Diminished Rangex1): *2/rank+5=23
-Linked: Nullify 10(Electro/Magnetic, Diminished RangeX1): 9 pts.

COST:  24 Abilities + 28 Skills + 16 Advantages + 74 Powers + 8 Defenses = 150/150


Complications: 
Motivation: The Challenge/Proving herself - Jacie is always looking for the next challenging thing to conquer.
Arachnaphobic - Jacie is fairly jaded, and not much tends to phase her.. except spiders.. *shudder*
Caffeine Addiction - As a long-time Pro Gamer, Jacie practically lives off Caffeine, and doesn't do so well without it.
Showoff/Overconfident - Exactly what it says.

Background: 
Jacie was a highschool athlete, loving the thrill and adrenaline rush.  She wasn't bad at it, but never quite the best, either, having always been more mentally gifted than physically.  She has tried her hand at several sports - Basketball, Baseball, Hockey, Soccer, and then some more extreme sports, including Parkour, Snowboarding, Sky diving, and Base Jumping.
Her boyfriend in college introduced her to the gaming circuit, and she found that the rush of a good game was very similar, but that there was one major difference - In this, her intellect was a great advantage.
After about a year of gaming, Jacie had made it into the pro circuit, and has been playing in professional tournaments for over a year now.

The 24 year old red-head still tries to keep in shape and occasionally enjoys her less cerebral activities when she has a chance.


JACIE'S AI MINION 
(Rank 5 minion) - Dante (Dantai=Defenive Advisory Neurolink Artificial Intelligence.
Abilities: -20pp
NO STR, STA, AGI, DEX, FGT : (-50)
INT	10 (20pp)
AWE	5 (10pp)
PRE	0 (0pp)

Defenses: (5 pp)
Toughness: As Suit *See habitation, below*
Will +10 (5 base + 5 awe)

Skills: (40 ranks = 20 pp)
Insight(+15/10), Investigation(+15/5), Perception (+15/10), Technology (+20/10), 
Treatment(+15/5)*Depending on limit/additions*
Eidetic Memory: Expertise knowledge (+10)

Advantages: 8pp
Assessment, Eidetic Memory, Fearless, Well Informed
Skill mastery: Insight/Investigation/Perception/Technology*I took skill mastery with all the skills he has trained to replicate him always 'taking his time' as a computer entity.

Powers: 61
Habitation : The AI 'inhabits' the various parts of Jacie's suit (Or her pendant when she's not tansformed), and takes damage whenever any of those parts are damaged. He has no other corporeal form, though due do his immortality, will 'return' to Jacie even if destroyed. - 1pp?

Immortality 16: Limited(Jacie's death OR destruction of all suit parts) - 8pp 
*Since he's actually a part of her, The AI can be knocked offline, but he'll just 'reboot' so long as Jacie survives along with at least one piece of her 'suit'. Takes 1 minute to reboot*
Immunity : Fortitude - 30pp
Senses 14 - 14pp
-GPS (Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense, Tracking)
-Advanced Sensors (Extended Analytical Radius Counters Concealment Sight, Extended Analytical Radio, Extended Analytical Hearing)
Feature: Record (Can record what he sees/hears and play it back on devices he connects to) - 1pp
Communication: Radio & Wi-fi 2 - 4pp
Quickness 10 (Limited: Mental) - 5pp *over 1000 times faster than human*


COST: -20 Abilities + 20 Skills + 8 Advantages + 62 Powers + 5 Defenses = 75/75
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2012)

Michelle, by background and temprament, would be more likely to be social and try to address the people standing around. Clad in the appropriate illusionary disguise of course.  

I'm open to Jacie beating her to the punch though, perhaps creating a bit of a rivalry between them.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 17, 2012)

I will update Kyle's build in the RG to the PL10 version. I completely forgot all about it.

Thanks


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2012)

Shay, sounds good - would work other way too (Jacie getting angered by Michelle beating her to it).  Either way, could lead to a nice rivalry between the ladies, hopefully to be eventually turned into friendship.

How bout whichever of uscomes up with a good speech and posts it first? Lol.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 19, 2012)

Aright Shay and I have posted our actions. 

I'm not sure if WD's still busy, hope he doesn't get mad at us for sticking him with the healybits.  


And the rivalry between the ladies has started.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2012)

Healy bits is fine. Sorry for slow posting. My apartment will be ready at Dec 1st and will have Internet Dec 3rd. At least I hope so...


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2012)

Rivalry? Please. I just saved you a very public humiliation when they discovered your video game based powerset, along with your supervillain inspired name. 

You should be thanking me for delaying that moment. But no need. Saving the weak is what heroes do.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry I have let all the questions go but been busy getting ready for holiday.

Once it is over tomorrow And I am back here (and full of turkey) I will be updating the IC and answering posted questions. 

Happy T-Day everyone

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

Where to start - 

Should do things as a one-on-one (to start) although some characters may get done before others, especially if they succeed and the other fails.

So one-on-one as follows:

Jacie - Emergency
Michelle - Comfortable Words
John - The Weight
Kyle - Fire
Jim - You Make Me Feel Brand New

So far everyone is on track just need WD's post - *Note:* Ambulances on on the way and you could also try taking people to the hospital. Let's make this a power check with a high roll equalling the degree of success.
*
TO EVERYONE:* Are their any rules for First Aid I don't know about?

________________________________

To answer your question about a re-write Jemal I will ok that for everyone who wants to go back over their character and aid subtract since we are still just scratching the surface.

So everyone may go back over and reset their PL10 character - Let's say needs to be done by 1st of the year (as holidays and such are upon us), which may also give us more time to play them, in some non-combat roles.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I also wanted to talk to you about a unique feature.
> Jacie the Power Gamer is fairly confident and aggressive, I'd like to  take an 'aggessive' feature that lowers her Defensive  PLs(dodge/parry/toughness) by 1 and raises her offensive(attack  bonus/effect rank) by 1.
> 
> I could theoretically get the same effect by using all-out attack, but  I'd like to have it as her 'base' that she's more focused offensively  than defensively.
> If you said OK to that, I'd have to do some minor rearranging on her numbers to account for it, but it shouldn't be hard.




IS this a rule of the game? If not I'm going to have to say no - because I'm still learning the regular rules. But if it is part of the game (a supplement or something) - I'd be o.k. with it but maybe you should use her Aggressiveness more an RP/Fluff thing instead of a Numbers/Crunch thing.

In the game about needing checks to create things out of ice or lifting DC's that are below your strength shouldn't require checks and just use the routine checks rule (a roll of ten) to get you your degrees of success if needed.

OK Will update the game SUN or MON giving WD enough time to post and everyone may post up again as they put out multiple fires, save more people, and such.

Happy Holidays and enjoy the leftovers.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Nov 23, 2012)

Well it's 'kinda' in the rules in two ways.
Firstly, I could achieve basically the same effect by just always using the first rank or two of all-out/power attack, I just wanted to make it a permanent thing.
Secondly, minor stuff like that is what the 'feature' power is designed for - making stuff up with your DM.
EX: PL 10, standard: 
dodge/parry 11, toughness 9, atk 10, DMG 10.  Use allout atk 2, pwr atk 1 =
Dodge/parry 9, toughness 9, atk 11, DMG 11.
Which is essentially what I get with the feature.
There would be a benefit to the feature I don't get with the allout, which is that it would affect my line attack (which doesn't have an atk roll).  But it costs a point more, so idk.
Also, 
I have been doing the aggressiveness fluffwise, I just wanted to reflect it in the rules as well, and try to play a bit different char than the standar PL cap would allow - hard hitting but not cautious enough.
If you don't like it I'll just stick with having her use allout attack until she smartens up, it'd save me some points, anyways, that I could use to add some more skills.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

So HM, three things : 
First, you've been doing a great job so far, keep it up. 
Second, re: My IC Post, any thoughts on Dave?
Third, any response to my last post in this thread? (Directly above this)
I'm not going to argue it, if you don't like it I won't use it, I just need to know which character sheet to finalize.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

#1 - Thank You - I am a comic book fan from way back so I hope it will help.

#2 - What has happen to Dave I will leave up to you. What would you like to see happen to increase your character development of Jacie. Is Dave hurt and on his deathbed and the rash Jacie wants t find out what has happen and who is to blame for the Silver Storm? Is he ok and developed some odd power (permanent cloud of mist) or was he mutated and now looks like Igor on a bad day? 

*EVERYONE:* I wish to leave most of the non-heroic side of your character's lives up to you. I will occasionally try to throw a monkey wrench in any of your plans to keep you on your toes. And please list your "supporting cast" in your RG post to give me a who's who of the people around each of you. Maybe an sblock of what a "normal" day would entail also.

#3 - I'd rather keep with using all out attack/ power attack combo and add in the aggressiveness into your Complications. Thus you could gain HP by being aggressive when the situation calls for a more defensive approach.

Question for you Jemal - The medallion that Dante comes from. Has that been something Jacie has had all her life? Just found it? Or gained it during the Silver Storm? I ask because I would like to keep the origins of Dante a little secret (even to Jacie, maybe even to Dante) and find out about him/it as we play.


HM


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

The medallion was either a gift she got a while ago, or a prize for winning her first gaming competition, but either way I figure she's had it for at least a few years.
heading to work will respond to rest later tonight when i get a chance.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 29, 2012)

OK, so..
I'm thinking the medallion was given to Jacie by her college boyfriend whom she later lost touch with, around the time he managed to convince her to get deeper into gaming, as a 'good luck charm', and she's worn it ever since.
On another look through of my sheet, I've also noticed that as it stands right now, Jacie's minion advantages are NOT tied to the medallion (They're bought normally under advantages).  I'm going to swap them into being granted by the medallion, so we can more directly link Dante to it.

I had my own thoughts about who/what Dante is, did you have something specific you'd like to go with of your own?
I was thinking that he could be an actual part of Jacie, or perhaps linked somehow to the boyfriend who got her into gaming (Perhaps he was some sort of 'gaming spirit', guiding her towards her destiny?).  


As far as Dave, I had a few thoughts on that as well, but the one I'm leaning towards most is him transforming (Possibly more slowly than the other stormers) into a supervillain himself, having been adversely affected by the storm.  
I'm not sure how much leeway is available in this adventure, if you'll be fully following the set 'adventure path' or doing stuff on your own.  If it is the former, you could still just slightly alter some background on a future villain who fits the general profile to make him 'Dave' and give Jacie a goal of trying to save him, as she knew him fairly well before the storm, and knows it must have done something to his personality.  
This could add some more depth and meaning to a future plotline.

If you don't like that idea, I'll go with something else.

RE: Aggressiveness : Okie dokey.  

Also, was wondering if you had any input on this: 


> Now, it makes sense to me that Dante, being a database, should be able to help people with things like treatment, but he can't actually do it himself..
> so I have two ideas regarding this :
> A) Ranks of treatment with the "Affects others" modifier applied.. he would essentially be able to 'talk others through it'. Same could be applied to Technology.
> B) Alternately I could give him ranks of Treatment with the limit "Only useable for diagnosis and Team Checks"? Basically he can diagnose people very well, and can tell others how to treat them, but can't perform the treatment himself.
> **And yes, I know treatment scenarios like this aren't likely to come up very often, the current situation just made me realize it and think about it.**




Here's my revised sheet, not 100%, still need to tweak Dante's skills once i find out about treatment, and have 2 points unspent on Jacie.  Probably upping some skills.
[sblock=PowerGamer Jacie]
Gamer Girl Jacie - PL 10 (150 PP)
AKA Power Gamer

*Abilities:*  22pp
STR	0 
STA	1 (2pp) 
DEX	0 
AGI	2 (4pp) 
FGT	0 
INT	4 (8pp) 
AWE	2 (4pp)
PRE	2 (4pp)

Speed: 30; W/Boots: 120 (Ground & jump)

*Offenses:* 
Initiative: +2 (2 agi) W/Boots: +6 
Melee Attack: +0 (0 fgt)
Ranged Attack: +0 (0 dex)
Specific Attacks: 
Beam saber: +12, Toughness DC 23, Crit 16-20, Smash, Takedown, Range: Melee 
Rapid Fire: +12, Toughness DC 23, Multi-attack, Ignore Cover, Range: 200/400/800
Charged Shot: +8, Toughness DC 27, Crit 19-20, Imp. Aim, Range: 300/600/1200
Charged Stream: Dodge DC 20. Dodge Fail=Toughness DC 25.  Dodge Success=Tough DC 20, Area: Line 5'wide X 60' Long.
EM Pulse: +10, Toughness DC 25, Nullify 10(All Electrical and Magnetic based effects simultaneously), Range 50/100/250

*Defenses:* (10 pp)
Dodge: +11 (3 base + 2 agi + 6 Enhanced)
Parry: +11 (2 base + 0 fgt + 9 Enhanced)
Toughness: +9 (1 sta + 8 Protection)
Fort +8 (2 base + 1 sta + 5 Enhanced)
Will +12 (3 base + 2 awe + 7 Enhanced)

*Skills:* (58 ranks= 28pp)
Acrobatics(+5/3), Athletics (+3/3), Deception(+12/10), Insight(+10/8), Investigation(+5/1), Perception(+12/10), Persuassion(+10/8), Technology(+5/1), Expertise: Eclectic Knowledge (+10/6), Expertise: Gaming (+10/6), 

*Advantages:* 11 pp
Attractive(Rank 2 w/suit), All-Out Attack, Taunt, Skill Mastery: Deception & Insight, Fearless *See Complications*,  Luck 2 *3 w/Medalion, + Showoff Feature*
Benefit: Status & Wealth 1 (Pro Gamer) *Quirk/Limitation: Jacie's status and wealth are both dependant on her attending (and doing well in) Gaming tournaments a few times a year.  Also her status is only useful with geeks and e-sports fans.*
Benefit: Eclectic Knowledge *Jacie does a lot of studying and reading and has gathered a lot of information on a wide array of subjects: Make in place of expertise checks, but ONLY to know things, not do things* 
MEDALLION: Minion 5, Showoff, Enhanced Luck
SUIT: Enhanced Attractive
VISOR: Accurate Attack, PowerAttack, 
BOOTS: Instant Up, Improved Initiative, Move by Action
BEAM SABER: Improved Defense, Weapon Break, Improved Smash, Takedown 2

*Powers:* 77 pp
Self: 
Feature: Special Effect (Music) (1pp) - There always tends to be a fitting song on whenever something important/interesting is happening in Jacie's life.
Quickness 1 - 1pp *Total Quickness 1 mental, 3 physical counting boots*
Senses : Communication Link(AI) - 1pp

Lucky Medallion: (14-3 Removable)=11 pp
Enhanced Advantages: Luck, MinionX5 - 6 pp
Enhanced Will +7 - 7pp
Feature: Showoff (One use of Extra Effort that doesn't cause Fatigue) - 1pp
*based off the Luck advantage*

*Jacie can now summon her 'True Self' to the surface, Combining her Inner Gamer with her Athletic Desires.  She creates from her mind a super-powered suit (Complete with helmet, boots, and power glove) to channel her power through.  When she is not 'transformed', the power is 'stored' in the form of her Lucky medallion - A silver D-pad.*

*Gamer Girl Transformation:* 63 pp
[Removable, Activation 1(move)]  6+10+14+34-1(Activation) = 63
Helmet: (8 pp)=6
Enhanced Advantages: Accurate Attack, Power Attack, Second Chance:Vision (Sight Dependent attacks/Visual Illusions), - 3pp
Super Senses: Counters Concealment(All) - 5pp

Sexy Super-Suit: (13 pp)=10
Protection 7 - 7pp
Enhanced Fort 5 - 5pp
Revealing: (Enhanced Advantage: Attractive) - 1pp

Dash Boots: (18 pp)=14
Speed 2, Leaping 4, Quickness 2(Limited: Physical) - 7pp
Movement 2: Slow Fall, Wall Crawling(Jumping) 2(Limited: Not ceilings, uses jumping*wall jump*) - 2pp
Enhanced Defenses: +6 Dodge - 6pp
Enhanced Advantages: Instant Up, Improved Initiative, Move by Action - 3pp

Power Glove: (9+35-1 = 43pp)=34
*Quirk: Glove takes up entire arm, preventing her from using that hand for anything else.* (-1)
Enhanced Defenses: +9 Parry - 9pp
*Damage Array:* (31 point pool + 4 Alternate = 35 pp)
- Beam Saber (31) 
Damage 8 (Penetrating+1, AccurateX6, Improved CritX4, Improved Defense, Improved Smash, Weapon Break, TakedownX2) *2/rank+15=31*
- Rapid fire(31) 
Damage 8 (Ranged+1, Multi-attack+1, AccurateX6, Precise Attack: Cover) *3/rank+7=31*
- Charged Shot (31) 
Damage 12 (Ranged+1, AccurateX4, Improved Aim, Ultimate Aim, Improved Crit) *2/rank+7=31*
- Charged Stream (30) 
Damage 10 (Area: Line+2) *3/rank=30*
- Electro-Magnetic Pulse (13+18=31) 
Damage 10(Ranged+1, AccurateX5, Distracting-1, Diminished RangeX2): *1/rank+3=13
Linked: Nullify 10(Broad+1: Technological/Electro-Magnetic, Simultaneous+1, Distracting-1, Diminished RangeX2): 2/rank-2=18 pts.


COST:  22 Abilities + 28 Skills + 11 Advantages + 77 Powers + 10 Defenses = 148/150

[sblock=rank 5 MINION]
Dante (Dantai=Defenive(Didactic?) Advisory Neurolink and Tactical Artificial Intelligence.)
Abilities: -20pp
NO STR, STA, AGI, DEX, FGT : (-50)
INT	10 (20pp)
AWE	5 (10pp)
PRE	0 (0pp)

Defenses: (5 pp)
Toughness: As Suit *See habitation, below*
Will +10 (5 base + 5 awe)

Skills: (40 ranks = 20 pp)
Insight(+15/10), Investigation(+15/5), Perception (+15/10), Technology (+20/10), 
Treatment(+15/5)*Depending on limit/additions*
Eidetic Memory: Expertise knowledge (+10)

Advantages: 9pp
Assessment, Eidetic Memory, Fearless, Well Informed
Skill masteryX5: Insight/Investigation/Perception/Technology/Treatment *I took skill mastery with all the skills he has trained to replicate him always 'taking his time' as a computer entity.

Powers: 61
Habitation(Feature/Quirk : The AI 'inhabits' the various parts of Jacie's suit (mostly her Medallion), and takes damage whenever any of those parts are damaged. He has no other corporeal form, though due do his immortality, will 'return' to Jacie even if destroyed. -1pp

Immortality 16: Limited(Jacie's death/destruction of Medallion) - 8pp 
*The AI can be knocked offline, but he'll just 'reboot' so long as Jacie survives along with the Medallion. Takes 1 minute to reboot*
Immunity : Fortitude - 30pp
Senses 14 - 14pp
-GPS (Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense, Tracking)
-Advanced Sensors (Extended Analytical Radius Counters Concealment Sight, Extended Analytical Radio, Extended Analytical Hearing)
Feature: Record (Can record what he sees/hears and play it back on devices he connects to) - 1pp
Communication: Radio & Wi-fi 2 - 4pp
Quickness 10 (Limited: Mental) - 5pp *over 1000 times faster than human*


COST: -20 Abilities + 20 Skills + 9 Advantages + 61 Powers + 5 Defenses = 75/75[/sblock]

Complications: 
Motivation: The Challenge/Proving herself - Jacie is always looking for the next challenging thing to conquer.
Arachnaphobic - Jacie is fairly jaded, and not much tends to phase her.. except spiders.. *shudder*
Caffeine Addiction - As a long-time Pro Gamer, Jacie practically lives off Caffeine, and doesn't do so well without it.
Showoff/Overconfident/Aggressive - Exactly what it says.

Background: 
Jacie was a highschool athlete, loving the thrill and adrenaline rush.  She wasn't bad at it, but never quite the best, either, having always been more mentally gifted than physically.  She has tried her hand at several sports - Basketball, Baseball, Hockey, Soccer, and then some more extreme sports, including Parkour, Snowboarding, Sky diving, and Base Jumping.
Her boyfriend in college introduced her to the gaming circuit, and she found that the rush of a good game was very similar, but that there was one major difference - In this, her intellect was a great advantage.
After about a year of gaming, Jacie had made it into the pro circuit, and has been playing in professional tournaments for over a year now.

The 24 year old red-head still tries to keep in shape and occasionally enjoys her less cerebral activities when she has a chance.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2012)

All your ideas are good - I will roll with whatever you come up with for Dave, part of adding in the extras is the GM's job. So just need to know what you wish to do so have fun with thinking these things up.

Reading ahead into the other adventures have given me ideas into how to help with Dante's origins so was just wanting to get it out now before you wrote something up. 

As for the treatment - it sounds like either would work B) sounds like he runs scans like what he did to get the abilities of those villains during the fight. So maybe he has both??

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi folks! I had some house moving troubles and then EN World became non-accessible. Good to be back


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL, nonaccessible is a bit of an understatement.
Glad you're back though


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a bump to let everyone know I am prepping this adventure. (while I design ,my PL5 hero for Jemal's newest game). Still waiting for a few of you to post whether or not you go to the meeting or go it solo.

But with the holiday so close I'm sure everyone isn't posting as they normally do. I myself just got back from my second X-Mas party and still have 2 more till the actually holiday.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2012)

Arr, I shall be posting. Just needed a little time to flesh out Michelle's 'normal' life some.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2013)

So the ENWorld says Holyman's been online recently, but hasn't posted since Christmas.
Do we want to try replacing the GM again and continuing on, waiting for him, or call it?


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 1, 2013)

At this point with all the delays, I think we should call it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm indifferent. I will just follow the majority.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 1, 2013)

I figure it's best just to wait. Eventually, if HM doesn't return, the game threads will fall off the forum naturally. No need to engage in the theatrics of 'calling it' or anything.


----------

